# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pushkatimi pa gjyq i intelektualëve nga komunistët në nëntorin e 1944

## Albo

*Pushkatimet pa gjyq të pedagogëve, 28 viktimat dhe 65 të arrestuarit*

 Shkatërrimi i elitës nis nëntorin e vitit 1944. Vetëm në ditët e çlirimit të Tiranës u pushkatuan 37 intelektualë. 

Rezarta Delisula

 Sipas të dhënave të mbledhura nga Tomor Aliko, janë 28 pedagogë të pushkatuar gjatë viteve të para të çlirimit. Numri i këtyre intelektualëve që janë burgosur është 65, ndërsa 7 prej tyre kanë vdekur në burg. Ky nuk është numri real i pedagogëve të vrarë e burgosur, pasi ky është vetëm vëllimi i parë i librit të shkruar nga Aliko “Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar”. Mes të burgosurve për motive politike përmendim shkrimtarë të njohur si Mustafa Greblleshi, gazetari dhe shkrimtari Nebil Çika, Martin Camaj, Mitrush Kuteli, Astrit Delvina, Petro Marko, Pjetër Arbnori, Visar Zhiti....

*
Monumenti*

Në selinë e të përndjekurve politikë, përballë Parlamentit është ngritur një monument që i kushtohet terrorit komunist të Tiranës, terror i cili filloi me dëshmorët e parë të 30 tetorit deri më 16 nëntorit 1944. Nebil Çika, një nga gazetarët më të spikatur në vitet ’20-’30, i cili shkruante në të përjavshmen “Arbënia” (1929) e në revistën “Minerva” është një prej 37 personave që u ekzekutuan në prag të çlirimit të kryeqytetit. Njëkohësisht dy djemtë e familjes së njohur gjirokastrite Kokalari, Muntazi dhe Vesimi, vëllezërit e Musine Kokalarit u pushkatuan pa gjyq. Bashkë me ta ishte dhe Syrja Kokalari, kushëriri i parë i tyre. Bodrumet e hotel “Bristolit” u kthyen në varrin masiv ku dergjeshin ata që quhen dëshmorët e parë në luftën kundër komunizmit. U pushkatuan pa kurrfarë gjyqi dhe pa ditur pse po ekzekutoheshin. Po ato ditë janë pushkatuar dhe intelektualët Ali Panariti, Anton Fekeçi, Jakup Deliallisi, Akil Sakiqi, Lluka Xhumari e ushtarakët Boris Beleski, Nazmi Uruçi, Hamit Greblleshi, Abdulla Saraçi, Sybi Topalli, Muharrem Liku, Rakip Kalenja etj. Muntazi dhe Vesim Kokalari, dy njerëz të arsimuar dhe njohës të shumë gjuhëve të huaja themeluan shtypshkronjën “Mesagjerinë shqiptare”, ku u botuan kryeveprat botërore si dhe libri i parë i Musine Kokalarit, gruas që vuajti burgjeve e që vdiq në internim. Pika e përbashkët e këtyre intelektualëve të pushkatuar pa gjyq ishte vetëm një; ata ishin antikomunistë.


*Gruaja*

Historitë e pedagogeve të pushkatuara janë të trishtuara. Sabiha Kasimati është njëra prej grave të pushkatuara në Institutin e Natyrës në Tiranë. Ky institucion kishte të mbledhur asokohe, elitën intelektuale, shkencore. Aty punonin gjuhëtarët Prof. Aleksandër Xhuvani, Eqerem Çabej, Selman Riza, Kostaq Cipo, Mahir Domi, fizikanët e matematikanët si Prof. Selaudin Toto, që ishte njëkohësisht deputet i Kuvendit popullor dhe kryetar i Institutit, Kristaq Piliken, Qazim Turdiun, Sotir Kuneshken, botanistët: Kolë Papariston, Ilia Mitrushin; zoologët: Sabiha Kasimati, Islam Zeko... Dr. Sabiha Kasimati ishte emëruar shefe e sektorit të zoologjisë, por ajo vet u mor vetëm me ihtiologji. Atë fushë ajo e kishte hulumtuar që nga koha e studimeve universitare, ndaj kur ajo u bë shefe hulumtoi, gjurmoi, studioi gjithë faunën ihtiologjike detare dhe liqenore të ujërave territoriale shqiptare. Gjatë dhjetë viteve kërkimesh, ajo arriti të evidentonte të gjithë faunën ujore shqiptare, bëri klasifikimin në taksonominë ihtiologjike në klasa, gjini, lloje, e nënlloje peshqish, përcaktoi zonat e përhapjeve të llojeve më të rëndësishme të peshqve, ciklet biologjike të tyre, duke përgatitur monografinë voluminoze «Peshqit e Shqipërisë» të cilën s’mundi ta botojë. Dalja hapur para disa vitesh ku Sabihaja akuzoi Enver Hoxhën, diktator nuk ishte harruar lehtë. Ajo arrestohet më 22 shkurt 1951, midis 81 intelektualëve antikomuniste për hedhjen e bombës në ambasadën sovjetike dhe pa gjyq, katër ditë më vonë, pushkatohet. Ajo është e vetmja grua mes 22 të dënuarve me pushkatim për këtë akuzë.


*Familja e madhe*

Në mes të 65 pedagogëve të burgosur janë edhe 8 burra nga familja Ndreu. Familja Ndreu nga fshati Sllovë i Dibrës është një ndër ato familje që u persekutuan rrënjësisht në epokën komuniste. 8 nga burrat e kësaj familjeje u burgosën me akuzën si “antikomunistë”, ndërsa familjet e tyre u internuan. Shumica e tyre kishin mbaruar Normalen e Elbasanit, “Harry Fultz” dhe një pjesë vazhduan studimet jashtë shtetit, në Francë e Itali. Në mes të emrave të pedagogëve të vrarë është dhe Avzi Nela i cili ishte kundërshtar i hapur i regjimit dhe nuk rreshti së foluri kundra Hoxhës deri në vitin 1988 kur vdiq. Herën e parë ai arrestohet në vitin 1967 sepse kundërshtoi publikisht regjimin para publikut. Ai arrestohet përsëri dhe dënohet me varje më 10 gusht 1988. Poeti kuksian sot e kësaj dite kujtohet në vendin e tij, ndërsa të moshuarit drithërohen nga historia e dënimit të poetit. Para se të varej publikisht Havzi Nela për 5 ditë dhe 5 net nuk vuri as ujë as bukë në gojë, ndërsa terrori u shtua në qytet pas ekzekutimit publik. Secili prej tyre mban një histori, të cilat kur i lexon pas kaq vitesh duken si të pamundura, por vetëm vitet e para të çlirimit 65 pedagogë u burgosën dhe 28 të tjerë u dënuan me vdekje. Pas tyre janë po kaq familje të cilat kanë vuajtur në kurriz peshën e rëndë të internimit. Nga studimet në universitetet evropiane përfundonin në punimin e tokës dhe çarjes së maleve tejpërtej.   

*pedagoget e denuar*
*
Syrja Kokalari*
lindi në Gjirokastër më 1903, ndërsa studimet e larta i kreu në Itali. Më 12 nëntor 1944 u pushkatua pa gjyq.

*Salim Kokalari*
lindi më 1896 po në Gjirokastër. Emigron në SHBA më 1916 po më pas kthehet duke punuar si pedagog në Liceun e Gjirokastrës. Dënohet me pushkatim më 10 tetor 1947.

*Selaudin Toto*
lindi në Tiranë më 1919. Keu studimet e larta për matematikë-fizikë në Universitetin e Torinos, ndërsa themelon Institutin e Shkencave. Deputet i legjislacionit të parë të deputetëve, dënohet me pushkatim më 10 tetor 1947.

*Namik Hadëri*
lindur në Delvinë më 1912. Pasi kryen shkollën “Harry Fultz” në Tiranë punoi si arsimtar. Arrestohet më 22 korrik 1947 me akuzën “agjent amerikan” Më 27 korrik po të atij viti pushkatohet.

*KOSTANDIN KOTE*
Lindur në Përmet 1896. Kryen studimet e larta për shkenca politike-ekonomike e në Romë. Pjesëmarrës në Kongresin e Lushnjës më 1920.  Në 1942 ka qenë gjashtë muaj ministër i Ekonomisë. Dënohet me pushkatim, 14 prill 1945.
*
JAVER HURSHITI*
Lindur në Kaukaz më 1880. Kryen studimet e larta në shkenca politike-administrative në Stamboll. Kryetar i forcave të Gjirokastrës në luftën e Vlorës më 1920. Deputet i Gjirokastrës më 1925. Dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim, më 14 prill 1945.

*SAMI SULSTAROVA*
Lindur në Pogradec më 1906. . Në vitin 1929 ishte profesor i vizatimit teknik. Si zotërues i gjuhës angleze punon tek UNRRA. Arrestohet natën e Vitit të Ri 1946 nga Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe zhduket pa iu ditur as varri. Samiu kishte lidhje me grupin “Bashkimi Demokrat”.

*NDREK KODHELI*
Lindur më 1909 në Shkodër.  Arrestohet në nëntor 1944 dhe dënohet me 7 vjet burg. Më 1946 pritej që një delegacion i Parlamentit anglez të vizitonte burgjet. Ndrekën e nisin për në burgun e Burrelit dhe e pushkatojnë gjatë rrugës.

*LONI ADHAMI*
Lindur më 1908 në Progër të Devollit. Që prej vitit 1929 deri më 1939 ka qenë sekretar në ambasadën amerikane në Tiranë. Si pasojë e trajtimit barbar në hetuesi jep shpirt në qershor 1947.

*NIKO LEZO*
Lindur në Delvinë 1891. Diplomohet në Universitetin e Tuluzës, Francë për shkencat e natyrës. Krijoi të parin laborator kimik në Shqipëri. Deputet i Delvinës 1923-1924.  Pushkatohet më 1951, akuza “Bomba në ambasadën sovjetike”.

*
KAMBER KAZAZI*
Lindur më 1912 në Elbasan. Kryen shkollën teknike amerikane “Harry Fultz”. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve. Akuzohet si agjent amerikan dhe dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim.

*KOSTAQ STEFA*
Lindur në Berat 1904. Kryen studimet e larta në Institutin e Magjistraturës në Francë për shkenca shoqërore. Arrestohet më 8 shtator 1947. Akuza; “spiun i amerikanëve”. Më 3 mars 1947 pushkatohet.

*BEQIR ÇELA*
Lindur më Durrës 1918. Akuzohet si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve. Torturohet gjatë hetuesisë deri më humbje të ndjenjave. Me proces të montuar dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim 10 tetor 1947.

*TEFIK DELIALLISI*
Lindur në Shijak më 1917.  Pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve të vitit 1947. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe pushkatohet më 10 tetor 1947.

*EDIP TERSHANA*
Lindur në Dibër të Madhe, 1907. U arrestua më 1947 me akuzën “armik i popullit”. U dënua me vdekje, pushkatim. Ai ishte kundër bashkëpunimit me Partinë Komuniste jugosllave.

*LORENC RASHA*
Lindur në Shkodër më 1900. Kreu shkollën françeskane në Shkodër, kurse studimet e larta në Austri.  Më 12 nëntor 1944 me urdhër të Mehmet Shehut, pushkatohet.
*
BEGO GJONZENELI*
Lindur në Vlorë më 1911. Diplomohet në Universitetin e Romës për histori e filozofi. Arrestohet më 1945 dhe dënohet me 25 vjet burg për veprimtari antikomuniste. Në 1950 pushkatohet.
*
NAMIK LESKO*
Lindur në Delvinë më 1918. Regjimi i egër komunist vrau dhe vëllain e  mbetur Namikun, duke e pushkatuar në dhjetor 1945.



*
Të vdekur në burg*


*GJERGJ KOKOSHI*
Lindur në Shkodër më 1904. Laureuar në letërsi në Universitetin e Parisit. Dënohet me 30 vjet burgim dhe vdes në burgun e Burrelit më 1960.
*
XHEVAT KORÇA*
Lindur në Korçë 1892. Kryen dy fakultete, atë të jurisprudencës dhe pedagogjisë. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 si armik i popullit dhe dënohet me burg të përjetshëm. Si shenjë proteste për keqtrajtimin në burgun e Burrelit shpall grevën e urisë derisa i dha fund jetës mbas 12 vitesh burg.
*
MIRASH IVANAJ*
Lindur në Shkodër 1886. Mbaruar në Itali për shkenca politike-ekonomike. Ministër i Arsimit. Me pushtimin e Italisë më 1939 emigron. Arrestohet 1947 dhe dënohet 7 vjet burg. Një javë para se të lirohej vdes në infermierinë e burgut të Tiranës.

*SHASIVAR ISLAMI*
Lindur në Libohovë më 1913. Kreu pedagogjiken dhe të lartën në Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 si pjesëmarrës në organizatën e “Bashkimit Demokrat”. Dënohet me 15 vjet burg, vdes si pasojë e vuajtjeve.
*
HIQMET RROSHI*
Lindur në Libohovë më 1980. Mbaroi studimet pedagogjike në Stamboll. Arrestohet në janar 1945 dhe lirohet për mungesë fajësie. Arrestohet përsëri në vitin 1948 dhe mbas 5 muajsh në hetuesi ndërroi jetë.
*
SULEJMAN LLESHI*
Lindur në Tiranë 1914. Kryen studimet e larta për letërsi në Itali.  Pjesëmarrës në mbledhjen e Mukjes.  Arrestohet në vitin 1946. E dërgojnë në Pejë ku burgoset nga UDB Jugosllave. Në qershor 1946 futen Çetnikët në burgun e Pejës dhe masakrojnë, duke e therur me thikë së bashku me patriotin dhe nacionalistin, Klement Curri (nip i Bajram Currit).


*Të burgosur*

Mihal Zallari
Foto Bala
Musa Dizdari
Mustafa Grablleshi
Xhavit Mehilli
Sami Repishti
Tahir Hoxha
Arshi Pipa
Kasem Malaj
Beqir Haçi
Riza Shtylla
Hasan Rami
Petro Marko
Pjetër Arbnori
Fiqiri Llagami
Reshat Asllani
Gjergj Komnino
Shaqir Trimi
Halit Selfo
Akile Tasi
Pjetër Gjini
Agim Musta
Hekuran Zhiti
Visar Zhiti
Uran Kalakula
Mustafa Cara
Beqir Ajazi
Llazar Papapostoli
Osman Bishqemi
Tanush Kaso
Astrit Delvina
Xhemal Alimehmeti
Koço Llukani
Xhemal Belegu
Abdurahman Kreshpa
Osman Visha
Argjend Goci
Haxhi Goci
Beqir Xhepa
Xhevat Bujari
Martin Camaj
Mitrush Kuteli
Maksen Bundo
Pirro Kuqi
Luan Myftiu
Gaqo Peçi
Sali Doko
Baftjar Ndreu
Xheladin Ndreu
Selman Ndreu
Lazem Ndreu
Rexhep Ndreu
Irfan Ndreu
Rizahi Ndreu
Halit Ndreu
Sherif Merdani
Leonard Prifti
Veniamin Dashi


*Muntaz Kokalari*
Lindi në Gjirokastër më 1896, ndërsa studimet pedagogjike i kreu në Turqi. Si pjesëmarrës në revolucionin e qershorit u burgos 4 vjet nga regjimi i asaj kohe. Themeluesi i “Mesagjerisë shqiptare”. Pushkatohet pa gjyq më
12 nëntor 1944.

*Vesim Kokalari*
Lindi në Gjirokastër më 1898. Në vitin 1932 ishte pjesëmarrës në lëvizjen e Vlorës, ku dënohet 10 vjet burg. Në vitin 1943 themeloi shtëpinë botuese ku botoi disa kryevepra botërore. Vesimi u pushkatua më 12 nëntor 1944 pa gjyq.

*MUSINE KOKALARI*
Lindur në Gjirokastër më 1917. Kryen studimet e larta për gjuhë letërsi në Romë. Arrestohet në nëntor 1944, por lirohet.  Më 1945 arrestohet si kryetare e grupit Social Demokrat, Dënohet 20 vjet dhe vdes në internim

*Sabiha Kasimati*
Lindur në Ankara të Turqisë më 1912. Akuzoi Enver Hoxhën publikisht si diktator e më pas në 1951 me grupin e hedhjes së bombës në ambasadën sovjetike, ajo u dënua me pushkatim si bashkëpunëtore.
*
Lef Nosi*
Lindi në Elbasan më 1891. Pasi kryen studimet e larta në filozofi e letërsi ai bëhet botues dhe drejtor i revistës politiko-letrare “Tomorri”. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me pushkatim.

*
Kol Tomara*
Lindur në Devoll më 1887. Më 1907 është sekretar i shoqërisë “Besa-Besa” në Boston dhe më 1915 sekretar i “Vatrës”. Më 1924 ai është anëtar i Asamblesë Kushtetuese. Më 14 prill 1945 dënohet me pushkatim.

_
Panorama
14 korrik 2007_

----------


## Albo

*Ja 43 punonjësit e administratës dhe 34 pronarët e pushkatuar e dënuar*

_Gjashtëmbëdhjetë të pushkatuar, 6 të vdekur në burg dhe 21 të burgosur. Ky është bilanci i dënimeve në vitet e para të Çlirimit të vendit në administratën publike._ 

Pjesa më e madhe e tyre, të arsimuar jashtë u dënuan me akuzën si antikomunistë. Po kaq tragjik është edhe situata në listat e pronarëve dhe tregtarëve. Mes tyre janë 8 të pushkatuar, 7 të vdekur në burg dhe 19 të dënuar. Akuzat më të zakonshme mes tregtarëve janë agjitacion e propagandë dhe pjesëtarë në incidentin e ndodhur në ambasadën sovjetike.

*Viti i I*
Sipas qarkores së datës 20.12.1944 konsideroheshin kriminelë lufte; Inspiratorët, organizatorët, ata që kanë dhënë urdhra si dhe ndihmesat dhe ekzekutorët... pronarët ose drejtuesit e sipërmarrjeve në Shqipëri dhe në vendet e okupatorit, kryetarët dhe anëtarët e regjencës, kryetarët dhe anëtarët e Qeverive, të dhomës koperative dhe të asamblesë kuislinge të Tiranës, organizatorët dhe inspiratorët e organizatave tradhtare mercenare, ushtria, milicia fashiste, Balli Kombëtar, Komanda e rinisë, Xhandarmëria, Legaliteti, Divizioni SS. Skanderbeg, ata që janë bërë vegla të propagandës armike si agjitatorët, propagandistët dhe publicistët... Nisur nga reformat e para të komunizmit në Shqipëri, grupi i nacionalistëve filloi të kundërshtojë hapur atë çka po ndodhte. Tabloja e qartë që u paraqitej ishte centralizim i pushtetit në duart e komunistëve. Të parët që u vunë në veprim për të ndaluar këto reforma me mënyra demokratike, ishin grupi i deputetëve. Më pas ata hynë në histori, sepse u ekzekutuan si kundërshtarë të diktaturës. Paralel me ta vepronte dhe grupi i rezistencës me Sami Qeribashin, Musine Kokalarin, Qenan Dibrën, Profi Çokën... dhe të gjitha këto u shkrinë dhe u bashkuan në lidhjen Bashkimi Demokrat. Ata kërkuan shtyrjen e afatit të zgjedhjeve dhe pranimin e vëzhguesve të huaj. Por lëvizja e tyre shpejt u bë pre e asgjësimit. Në librin e Tomorr Alikos, "Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar", gjejmë në listën e dënimeve të administratës disa deputetë të parlamenteve shqiptare ndër vite. Deputetët e 1945, Riza Dani, Hysen Shehu dhe Kol Kuqali u pushkatuan në vitin 1947 si kundërshtarë të regjimit. Vendimi erdhi pas përplasjeve që kishin në seancat parlamentare me drejtuesit më të lartë komunistë. Pas saj do të vinte vendimi i Byrosë Politike i datës 14 maj 1947, i firmosur nga Enver Hoxha, Nako Spiru, Hysni Kapo dhe Shefqet Peçi, ku urdhërohej arrestimi i 10 deputetëve, që me vendimin e datës 30 gusht 1947 dënohen me vdekje dhe ekzekutohen. Veç tyre janë dhe deputetët korçarë të legjislacionit të vitit 1921 dhe 1924, Kristo Krika dhe Kol Rrodhe, të cilët vdiqën në burg. Kristo Krika shkon në SHBA për themelimin e kishës autoqefale shqiptare. Më 1921 ai zgjidhet deputet i Korçës, ndërsa tre vjet më vonë konsull i Shqipërisë në Boston dhe Neë York. Deri më 1944 ai ishte prefekt i Korçës. Pasi kreu 10 vjet nga dënimi prej 20 vjetësh, ai vdiq në burgun e Burrelit. Kol Rrodhe, nga ana tjetër është deputeti i parë i Korçës në parlamentin e vitit 1924, por si pjesëmarrës në grupimin Bashkimi Demokrat, ai arrestohet dhe dënohet me 30 vjet burg. 1 vit pas dënimit, vdes në birucë. Shumica e të dënuarve të administratës, kishin shërbyer për vite me radhë në shtet dhe kishin mbaruar studimet jashtë për administrim. Edhe ish-kryetari i bashkisë së Tiranës, Abedin Nepravishta, është një ndër punonjësit e administratës të dënuar. Ai u dënua me 20 vjet burg dhe pas lirimit u internua familjarisht.  

*Pronarë*
Me vendim të frontit të gjithë ata që dënoheshin për krime politike iu sekuestrohej pasuria. Këtë fat patën të gjithë tregtarët dhe pronarët, të cilët ishin kundërshtarë të regjimit. Megjithatë kishte dhe raste si Ali Panariti që u pushkatua pa gjyq. Shumica e tregtarëve u përfshinë në skenarin e madh të bombës në ambasadën sovjetike. Kështu, Reiz Selfo, Jonuz Kaceli, Haki Kodra, Thoma Katundi, Lluka Rankoviç u pushkatuan në vitin 1951 për atentatin që s'e bënë kurrë. Pjesa tjetër dënohet me akuzën armik i popullit dhe agjitacion propagandë. Ashtu sikurse ishte vendimi, shumë nga pronarët vuajtën edhe për moskallëzimin e pasurisë. Jonuz Shijaku, i cili u kap në Selanik bashkë me të vëllanë, u torturua në mënyrë çnjerëzore deri sa dorëzoi 57.000 napolona floriri. Irakli Qirjakos pas dënimit si kundërshtar i regjimit iu konfiskua pasuria prej 20.000 napolona floriri dhe 7 dyqane me mallra të ndryshme. Në mes të pronarëve është përfshirë dhe Mahmut Mëniku, i cili u angazhua në frontin e opozitës së parë Bashkimi Demokrat. Ai u dënua me vdekje, por familja e tij vuajti gjatë gjithë regjimit. Djalin, Eqeremin, ia burgosën për agjitacion e propagandë, ndërsa fëmijët e tyre shiheshin si të deklasuar dhe s'mundën të bënin përpara. Metodat e internimit ishin pjesë e shfrytëzimit dhe e riedukimit të të deklasuarve me frymën e pushtetit popullor. Internimi është krijuar në bazë të dekret ligjës të vitit 1949 dhe është ndryshuar më vonë me dekretin e vitit 1954. Në nenin 22 të Kodit Penal të vitit 1953 përcaktohet kështu masa e dëbimit; "Dëbimi është largimi i të dënuarit nga vendbanimi për një kohë të gjatë nga gjashtë muaj deri në pesë vjet, me ndalim ose jo të qëndrojë në një ose disa vende të caktuara. Kur dënimi jepet si dënim plotësues bashkë me dënimin me heqje lirie, koha llogaritet nga dita e vuajtjes së heqjes së lirisë. E gjithë jeta e këtyre njerëzve ka qenë e dhimbshme, luftë për mbijetesë, frikë se mos ndonjë e keqe më e madhe mund t'i ndodhte.   

*PRONARET E DËNUAR*

ALI PANARITI
Lindur në Korçë 1903. Mbaron shkollën tregtare në Romë. Më 10 nëntor 1944, u pushkatua prej skuadrave partizane.

REXHEP PICARI
Lindur në Vorë, Tiranë më 1907. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me vdekje pushkatim si "Armik i Pushtetit".

LLUKA RANKOVIÇ
Lindur në Mal të Zi, 1900. Antikomunist, ardhur në Shqipëri gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Krijon një agjenci udhëtaresh SATA. Pushkatohet në vitin 1951.

RAMADAN ZDRAVA
Lindur në Elbasan, 1911. Studimet e larta i kreu në Itali. Në 1939 formon shoqërinë "Zdrava & Deliallisi". Arrestohet në 1946 si "armik i pushtetit". Lirohet mbas 7 vjet burg. Arrestohet përsëri në 1979 dhe vdes si pasojë e torturave në hetuesi.

ADEM XHEPA
Lindur në Tiranë më 1885. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 si përkrahës i grupit të deputetëve. Lirohet në 1950. Arrestohet përsëri në 1952 për çështje ari. Torturohet në hetuesi derisa për t'i shpëtuar torturave hidhet nga dritarja ku gjen vdekjen.

TEMO SHEHU   
Lindur më 1892, Sevaster, Vlorë. Arrestohet në vitin 1944 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg.

HAJRI NEVIRI
Lindur në Libohovë më 1883. Mbaron Akademinë Ushtarake të policisë në Stamboll. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 për veprimtari antikomuniste dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg.

PROF ÇOKA
Lindur në Tiranë, në 1908, tregtar. Kryen të mesmen ekonomike në Rumani. Gjykata e dënon me pushkatim, por i kthehet në 30 vjet burg.

VASIL PAPA   
Lindur në Himarë (Dhërmi) më 1879. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet.

MEDI QYTEZA
Lindur në Korçë më 1914. Arrestohet në vitin 1950 dhe dënohet 20 vjet burg. Vdes në burg nga torturat e herëpashershme në vitin 1956.

MANOL KUME
Lindur në Gjirokastër në 1918. Mbaroi shkollën tregtare. Tregtar grosist. Arrestohet në 1945 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg si armik.

JONUZ SHIJAKU
Lindur në Dibër 1895. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 në Selanik bashkë me vëllanë e tij. Dënohet me 30 vjet burg si armik i popullit.

IRAKLI QIRJAKO
Lindur në Topovë, Zagori në 1889. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg si kundërshtar i regjimit.

FAIK MËRLIKA
Lindur në Krujë në vitin 1917. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg.

IMER SHEHU
Lindur në Dibër më 1913. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg. Është marrë me tregti. I sekuestrojnë të gjithë mallin dhe e burgosin si kundërshtar i regjimit. Lirohet nga burgu në vitin 1955.

RUSTEM SHARRA
Lindur në Kavajë në 1909. Pronar fabrike. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve Opozita e Dytë, të vitit 1947. Lirohet nga burgu në 1964.

NEXHMI SHIJAKU
Lindur në Dibër, 1898. Arrestohet në Selanik së bashku  me vëllanë. Dënohet me 15 vjet burg.

RAM MARKU
Lindur në Shijak, 1907. Pronar. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe dënohet me burgim të përjetshëm.

SHABAN QOSJA
Lindur në Tiranë në 1892. Kreu shkollën tregtare në Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 7 vjet burg. I sekuestruan pronat dhe gjithë mallrat tregtare. Lirohet në vitin 1951.

NIMAN BIBERAJ
Lindur në Shoshan, Tropojë, në 1918. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg për veprimtari antikomuniste. Dallohej për trimëri dhe burrëri. Lirohet në 1956 dhe mandej arratiset jashtë shtetit.

MALIQ REKA
Lindur në Dibër më vitin 1910. Tregtar (pastiçier), arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe dënohet me 8 vjet burg për agjitacion e propagandë. Lirohet në 1955.

MYFTAR KUPI
Lindur në Krujë, 1920. Pinjoll i familjes Kupi me reputacion në Krujë. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg si armik i popullit. Fisi Kupi persekutohet nga regjimi komunist që gjatë luftës. Lirohet në vitin 1958.

BAJRAM XHINDOLLI
Lindur në Lushnjë, 1920. Pronar. Arrestohet në vitin 1950 dhe dënohet me 12 vjet burg për agjitacion e propagandë. I sekuestrojnë shtëpinë dhe pronat. Lirohet në vitin 1962.

ISMAIL SHEHU
Lindur në Tepelenë, 1920. Kryen Medresenë e Tiranës. Familjarisht besimtari të Tarikatit Helveti. I ati, Sheh Beqir Toçi, pjesëmarrës në luftën e Vlorës kundër italianëve. Arrestohet në 1948 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg për agjitacion e propagandë. Lirohet në 1953.

SHABAN  PLAKA
Lindur në Elbasan, 1918. Ka qenë pronar i disa pronave. Pjesëmarrës aktiv në organizatën "Balli Kombëtar". Arrestohet në vitin 1944 dhe dënohet me pushkatim. I falet jeta dhe i kthehet dënimi në 25 vjet burg. Lirohet në 1955. Arrestohet përsëri në 1966 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg. Lirohet në 1975.

FUAT HALIMI
Lindur në Gjirokastër në 1895. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe dënohet me 8 vjet, sepse kundërshtoi reformat e shtetit. Lirohet në vitin 1951.

HYSEN MALI
Lindur në Krujë më 1885. Arrestohet në 1947 dhe dënohet 20 vjet burg për veprimtari antikomuniste. Lirohet nga burgu në 1951 si i sëmurë i pashërueshëm.

NEXHIP ZDRAVA
Lindur në Dëshiraj, Elbasan, në vitin 1909. Vëllai i Ramadan Zdravës. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg si pjesëmarrës në organizatën "Balli Kombëtar". Lirohet në 1955.

MUHARREM NEVIRI
Lindur në Libohovë, 1860. Është marrë me tregti. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 5 vjet burg për agjitacion e propagandë. Lirohet në vitin 1949. Arrestohet përsëri në vitin 1951 dhe lirohet në vitin 1953.

*PUNONJES TE ADMINISTRATES TË PUSHKATUAR*
1. ISMAIL PETRELA
2. JORGJI MEMA
3. JAKUP DELIALLISI
4. KAPLLAN DELIALLISI
5. QAZIM PEZA
6. IRFAN MAJUNI
7. HAKI PENGELI
8. TELAT DRINI
9. ABDULLA KUSI
10. RIZA DANI
11. HIVZI GOLE
12. HYSEN SHEHU
13. XHELADIN KUQI
14. MEDI KUQI
15. KOL KUQALI
16. ZALO FAMA
*
VDEKUR NE BURG*
1. MUHARREM BEJLERLI
2. KRISTO KIRKA
3. KOL RODHE
4. M XHIXHA
5. XHILE LLAHA
6. ALI MALIQI
*
TË BURGOSUR*
1. ABEDIN  NEPRAVISHTA
2. LUTFI  SHEHU
3. SHEFKI  TËRSHANA
4. HAKI  BUSHATI
5. ALI  FORTUZI
6. SHEFKI   MINAROLLI
7. ANTON  DUKAGJINI
8. ZENEL  PRODANI
9. IBRAHIM HASNAJ
10. ALI  MENA
11. RAMAZAN  TABAKU
12. ISMET  KRYEZIU
13. PETRIT  SHAHINI
14. QAZIM  MERLIKA
15. RAMAZAN  JARANI
16. REFAT TARTARI
17. HYSEN MECE
18. XHELAL NDREU
19. ISLAM NDREU
20. HYSEN MERLIKA
21. HASAN SAKOLLARI

*PRONARE TË PUSHKATUAR*
1. ALI PANARITI
2. REIZ SELFO
3. JONUZ KACELI
4. HAKI KODRA
5. MAHMUT MENIKU
6. THOMA KATUNDI
7. REXHEP PICARI
8. LLUKA RANKOVIÇ

*VDEKUR NE BURG*
1. RAMADAN ZDRAVA
2. ADEM XHEPA
3. TEMO SHEHU
4. HAJRI NEVIRI
5. PROF ÇOKA (V.Internim)
6. VASIL PAPA
7. MEDI QYTEZA


*TË BURGOSUR*
1.  MANOL KUME
2. JONUZ SHIJAKU
3. IRAKLI QIRIAKO
4. FAIK MERLIKA
5. IMER SHEHU
6. RUSTEM SHARRA
7. NEXHMI SHIJAKU
8. RAM MARKU
9. SHABAN QOSJA
10. NIMAN BIBERAJ
11. MALIQ REKA
12. MYFTAR KUPI
13. BAJRAM XHINDOLLI
14.ISMAIL SHEHU
15. SHABAN PLAKA
16. FUAT HALIMI
17. HYSEN MALI
18. NEXHIP ZDRAVA
19. MUHAREM NEVIRI


Pergatiti: Rezarta Delisula

_Panorama
17/7/20_07

----------


## Albo

*Urdhrat për pushkatimin e 34 oficerëve të lartë dhe burgosjen e 25 të tjerëve*
_
Në vitet e para të Çlirimit të vendit janë pushkatuar nga komunistët 34 ushtarakë të lartë, tre kanë vdekur në burg dhe 22 të tjerë janë arrestuar._ 

Shumica e tyre janë pushkatuar pa gjyq nga forcat partizane në pragun e 28 nëntorit 1944, ndërsa një grup tjetër janë gjykuar e dënuar me pushkatim më 14 prill 1945. Në librin e shkruar nga Tomorr Aliko, kemi listën e plotë të oficerëve të lartë të pushkatuar e dënuar.


*Pragu*
Janë ditët e fundit të Çlirimit të vendit. Pjesa më e madhe e vendit është spastruar, ndërsa forcat partizane kanë edhe një mision tjetër; të heqin qafe elementet nacionalistë. Në materialet e mbledhura nga Tomorr Aliko, vërejmë se shumë oficerë janë pushkatuar pa gjyq nga partizanët. Akil Sakiqi, i diplomuar në Akademinë Ushtarake të Romës, pushkatohet më 28 nëntor 1944. Shefqet Deliallisi i shkolluar po në Itali torturohet e vritet më 13 nëntor 1944. Të njëjtin fat patën dhe Azis Blloshmi, oficer në karrierë, i cili u pushkatua më 2 nëntor. Rakip Kalenja, i diplomuar në Itali, Rifat Tërshana, Muharrem Liku që ka ndihmuar në organizmin e ushtrisë shqiptare, Hamid Greblleshi i arsimuar në Turqi, kushëriri i Bajo e Çerçiz Topullit, Subi Topulli, Selim Kelmendi, Hidajet Kulla, Anton Fekeçi, Hasan Dine, Petraq Pekmezi, Nazmi Uruçi dhe Abdullah Saraçi, të gjithë të arsimuar në akademitë ushtarake të Evropës, u ekzekutuan nga çetat partizane para Çlirimit të vendit. 13 ushtarakët e lartë që kishin marrë pjesë aktive në organizimin e ushtrisë dhe kishin luftuar për çlirimin, nuk mundën të shijonin lirinë. Edhe në fillim të vitit 1945, oficerë të tjerë të lartë u gjykuan dhe u dënuan me vdekje. Në një qarkore të datës 25 qershor 1945, Enver Hoxha, komandant i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Nacional Çlirimtare, u drejtohet të gjitha reparteve ushtarake, ku i njofton për dënimet me vdekje të 14 oficerëve efektivë të ushtrisë dhe 17 oficerëve që morën dënime të ndryshme, të cilët kishin qenë anëtarë të Ballit, Legalitetit, milici dhe xhandarmëri dhe sipas qarkores kishin bërë propagandë kundra tyre. “Këta renegatë me vetëdije e shpirt reaksionari të pakorrigjueshëm, kanë vazhduar tradhtinë e tyre duke mohuar gjakun e dëshmorëve të rënë për liri dhe sakrificat e panumërta të popullit shqiptar. Porse shpirtgjerësi nuk do të thotë dobësi, dhe për këtë, shpata e drejtësisë me vend ra mbi këta tradhtarë, duke u dënuar me vdekje; Enver Neka, Hajdar Teki, Sefedin Faslli, Harrun Hysejn, Syrja Zoto, Estref Mustafaraj, Nexhip Cenka, Mehdi Lamçe, Faik Tartari, Lec Ndreca, Zef Sadria, Gjon Cufi, (partizanë të brigadës së parë dhe civilët) Faredin Angoni e Myrteza Selusha. Me dënim të përjetshëm Avni Bejkova, me 30 vjet burg Luigj Camku, me 20 vjet Mehmet Shero, Luto Mustafa, Hysen Seiti, Can Dadoshi, Luigj Cepi e Tef Nika. Me 10 vjet, Samit Muço, Hajro Zyberi, Shyqyri Shasho, Safet Seiti, Baki Jonuzi. Me 5 vjet Riza Iliazi, Osman Halili. Me 6 muaj burg Jashar Aliu dhe me 2 muaj Muharrem Saliu. Këta të dënuar u ekzekutuan para reparteve ku bënin pjesë, ndërsa të tjerët vuajnë ndëshkimin me punë të detyruar. Në këtë qarkore të shkruar nga Enver Hoxha, ishte theksuar fakti se duhej të lexohej gjerë e gjatë në të gjitha repartet. Ushtarakët ishin ndër më të goditurit nga regjimi komunist, sidomos të arsimuarit jashtë shtetit. Në statistikat e të dënuarve në vitin 1947, në janar rezultojnë 22 të dënuar, në shkurt 22, në mars 30, në qershor 200, në korrik 187, në gusht 190, shtator 201, tetor 200, nëntor 193 dhe në dhjetor 200. Kjo statistikë përforcon edhe më shumë faktin e luftës së pushtetit kundrejt ushtarakëve.   


*Ligjet*
Masat ekstreme të dënimit sigurisht që s’mund t’i shpëtonin askujt. Me dekret nr.239 të datës 5 dhjetor 1946, Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor miratoi ligjin për organizimin dhe kompetencat e gjykatave ushtarake. Në të gjithë botën po dënoheshin të ashtuquajturit kriminelë lufte, por në vendin tonë përmasat ishin të paimagjinueshme. Në një letër të kryetarit të Gjykatës së Lartë Ushtarake të vitit 1947, drejtuar Gjykatës Ushtarake të Gjirokastrës thuhet: Në gjyqet që do të zhvilloni duhet të kufizoni dënimet kapitale, do ta jepni këtë dënim vetëm në rast se është tepër serioz. Bën përshtypje të keqe kjo masë kaq e rreptë, prandaj shikojeni mirë këtë punë, mos u kënaqni kur jepni vetëm dënim kapital. Kjo letër mbante të shënuar vilën “tepër rezervat”. Më 1 tetor 1946, Ministria e Mbrojtjes Kombëtare me një urdhër të firmosur nga Enver Hoxha me cilësinë e komandantit të forcave të armatosura thuhet: Të gjithë ushtarakët e arrestuar nëpër divizione të kalojnë menjëherë para gjyqit ushtarak dhe vendimi i dënimit të njoftohet brenda datës 5 tetor 1946. Në bazë të urdhrit të Enver Hoxhës, nisën gjykimet masive dhe raportimet përkatëse. Gjykata Ushtarake e Gjirokastrës njoftonte Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes se ka dënuar 33 ushtarakë, mes të cilëve 8 me vdekje dhe 24 me burgim, ndërsa 1 është shpallur i pafajshëm. Në të njëjtën vorbull u përfshinë dhe ushtarakët që gjejmë në librin e Tomorr Alikos “Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar”.    

*oficeret e pushkatuar*

RAKIP KALENJA
Lindur në Mallakastër më 1901. Mbaron Akademinë Ushtarake, Torino. Në 12 nëntor 1944, pushkatohet me urdhër të Mehmet Shehut.

RIFAT TËRSHANA
Lindur në Dibër, 1904. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Arrestohet më 28 tetor 1944. Pushkatohet nga partizanët.

MUHARREM LIKU
Lindur në Tiranë më 1892. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Stamboll. Në mesnatën e 31 tetorit 1944 pushkatohet nga njësitë partizane.

PJETER GURAKUQI
Lindur në Shkodër në 1912. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me vdekje pushkatim.

HAMID GREBLLESHI
Lindur në Tiranë më 1907. Mbaron Akademinë Ushtarake në Turqi. Në 4 nëntor 1944 pushkatohet nga njësitet partizane.

AQIF AVERIKU
Lindur në Kavajë, 1910. Kreu shkëlqyeshëm Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Nuk pranoi të vinte yllin e kuq. Pushkatohet më 1946.

ZEF KADARJA
Lindur në Shkodër, 1898. Diplomuar në Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Më 14 prill 1945 dënohet nga Gjykata e Lartë me vdekje.

SUBI TOPULLI
Lindur në Gjirokastër më 1891. Mbaruar Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Pushkatohet nga njësitet partizane natën e 12 nëntorit 1944.

SELIM KELMENDI
Lindur në Vuthaj më 1902. Diplomuar në Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Pushkatohet nga gueriljet partizane më 11 nëntor 1944.

HILMI LEKA
Lindur në Pogradec, 1913. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake në Modena. Më 1940, ministër i Kulturës Popullore. Më 14 prill 1945 dënohet me pushkatim.

HIDAJET KULLA   
Lindur në Nepravishtë, 1898. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me vdekje pushkatim.

RESHAT STERMASI
Lindur në Tiranë në 1911. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Pushkatohet nga gjykata në vitin 1947.

SHYQYRI BORSHI
Lindur në Borsh, Sarandë 1893. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Torino. Dënohet me pushkatim, më 14 prill 1945.

ANTON FEKEÇI
Lindur në Shkodër më 1917, me baba austriak, Josif Fekeç, dhe me nënë shqiptare, bijë nga dera e Boriçëve. Pushkatohet më 30 tetori 1944.

PETRAQ PEKMEZI
Lindur në Ohër, 1901. Mbaroi Akademinë Ushtarake në Austri. Pushkatohet nga gueriljet partizane më 12 nëntor 1944.

NAZMI URUÇI
Lindur në Dibër, 1904. Oficer karriere. Arrestohet nga njësi partizane dhe pushkatohet më 12 nëntor 1944.

ABDULLAH SARAÇI
Lindur në Tiranë, 1903. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Komunistët e pushkatuan më 1 nëntor 1944.

NAZIF BABANI
Lindur në Baban, Devoll 1910. Diplomuar në Akademinë Ushtarake, Modena. Arrestohet më '47 dhe mbas një viti, pushkatohet.

DINO SHANI
Lindur në Stamboll, 1912. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Në 7 prill 1948 dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim.

KRISTAQ PESHTANI
Lindur në Peshtan, 1880. Mbaroi Akademinë Ushtarake, Itali. Arrestohet më '45 me grupin. Vdes ne hetuesi më 1947.

DIK CANI
Lindur në Dibër 1905. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake në Modena. Më 14 prill 1945, Gjykata e Lartë e dënon me vdekje, pushkatim.

ATIF GOLE
Lindur në Dibër, 1911. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Ekzekutohet më 17 tetor 1947.

GAFUR JEGENI
Lindur në Dibër, 1908. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake, Romë. Kapet në shkurt 1951 dhe pushkatohet për hedhjen e bombës te sovjetikja.

MYFTAR JEGENI
Lindur në Dibër në 1915. Kreu Akademinë Ushtarake në Itali. Pushkatohet 1951, "Bomba në ambasadën sovjetike".

XHEVIT LESKOVIKU
Lindur në Leskovik më 1891. Kreu studimet e larta në Akademinë Ushtarake të Stambollit. Vdes në burgun e Burrelit në vitin 1956.

ILJAZ DEMA
Lindur në Dibër më 1909. Oficer i karrierës. Arrestohet më 1945 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Vdes në bodrumin e spitalit më 1949.

SULEJMAN VUÇITERNA
Lindur në Drenicë të Kosovës 1898. Kryen Akademinë Ushtarake në Torino. Dënohet me 30 vjet burgim. Vdes në tortura në kampin famëkeq të Vloçishtit.


*TË BURGOSUR*
1. BILAL NIVICA
2. BAJRAM PUSTINA
3. MAHMUT GOLEMI
4. TAHSIN SPAHIU
5. JAHJA PANARITI
6. HALO KUÇI
7. ALI EREBARA
8. NIAZI ÇARÇANI
9. RESHAT BEQIRI
10. QERIM NASUFI
11. TAQO RUCO
12. SKENDER SHTYLLA
13. HAMID KROI
14. VESEL PITARKA
15. STEFAN BUMÇI
16. RIZA SELMANI
17. NINO KURTI
18. NEFAIL SHIKULI
19. IMER NDREGJONI
20. KAJMAK XHILAGA
21. SADIK OMARI
22. SAMI KOKA


Pergatiti: Rezarta Delisula
_
Panorama
18/7/2007_

----------


## Albo

*Pushkatimet dhe dënimet e mbi 200 klerikëve që nga 1945*

Pushteti i vitit 1945 e vuri në shenjë kryesisht Kishën Katolike të Shqipërisë, duke e cilësuar atë si çerdhe të agjentëve të huaj në Shqipëri. Frika nga ndikimi i madh i njerëzve të fesë në popullatë, solli një luftë të hapur kundra tyre. 

Në vitet e komunizmit, referuar librit të Tomor Alikos “Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale”, u dënuan me pushkatim 24 katolikë dhe u burgosën e internuan 24 të tjerë. U pushkatuan 7 bektashinj, 4 vdiqën në burg dhe 7 të tjerë u persekutuan. E po të njëjtin fat patën 20 pjesëtarë të komunitetit mysliman dhe 8 nga ai ortodoks. Rreth 217 klerikë u vranë e persekutuan nga regjimi i egër komunist.


*Vala e parë*
Për këtë arsye, qysh në fillim, kishës katolike shqiptare iu kërkua të shpallte autoqefalinë e saj. Por të dy peshkopët katolikë, imzot Gaspër Thaçi dhe imzot Vinçenc Prenushi, nuk e pranuan një gjë të tillë dhe u dënuan. U arrestuan 30 françeskanë, 15 jezuitë dhe mjaft seminaristë. Disa prej tyre u pushkatuan e disa vdiqën të munduar nëpër kampe përqendrimi dhe në punë të detyruar. Patër Gjon Fausti, Patër Daniel Dajani dhe Patër Gjon Shllaku, ishin pjesëmarrës në organizatën antikomuniste “Bashkimi Shqiptar Shkodër”. Të tre priftërinjtë u pushkatuan më 1946 si armiq të pushtetit. I njohuri Patër Anton Arapi, drejtor i kolegjit françeskan në Shkodër, pati të njëjtin fat. Në shkurt të vitit 1946, ai u dënua me vdekje, pushkatim. Në vitet e para pas çlirimit nisi mësymja e përgjithshme dhe në idetë komuniste, fetarët duheshin eliminuar, sepse ndikimi në popull ishte shumë i madh. Patër Bernard Llupin e gjetën dhe e pushkatuan në Pejë, e po kështu dhe Patër Lorenc Mazrekun, Patër Leonard Tagaj... ndërsa Patër Çirjan Nika u pushkatua më 1946, duke thënë si fjalë të fundit; “Rroftë Krishti Mbret, rroftë Shqipëria edhe pa ne”. Akuzat për priftërinjtë katolikë ishin nga më të ndryshmet, por kryesisht ato i quanin; armiq të pushtetit dhe spiunë të Vatikanit, si Imzot Fran Gjini, i cili u pushkatua më 1946. Vala e luftës kundra bektashinjve është në vitin 1948. Pas pushkatimit të Baba Qamil Gllava, Sali Niazi Dede dhe Baba Zylfo Turani në prag të çlirimit, u arrestuan dhe u pushkatuan Baba Ali Tomorri, Baba Shefqet Koshtani, Baba Bedri Cakrani, Baba Myrteza Kruja. Ndërkaq në listën e drejtuesve fetarë myslimanë personalitete si Sheh Karbunara, deputet i legjislacionit të parë të 1945, u dënuan dhe pushkatuan në grupin e deputetëve antikomunistë. Ndërsa priftërinj ortodoksë, si At Kostandin Bozdo, At Dhimitër Leka... u pushkatuan si armiq të vendit. Shumë vuajtën në kampet e punës dhe vdiqën atje. Për At Sifi Papamihalin tregojnë se e kanë varrosur të gjallë në kënetën e Maliqit, Dom Sandër Sirdanin e kanë hedhur në gropë deri sa dha shpirt e po kështu dhe Dom Pjetër Çunin, që e hodhën në kanalin e ujërave të zeza.    


*“Rrno për me tregue”*
At Zef Pëllumbi, një nga katolikët e dënuar në kohën e diktaturës komuniste, në librin e tij me kujtime “Rrno për me tregue” rrëfen shumë skena rrëqethëse në kënetën e Bedenit. Në kujtimet e vitit 1948 ai shkruan; “Kam parë me sytë e mij Atë Gegë Lumën, që e kishin zhytë në ujë të kënetës dhe dy të burgosun i hidhnin llucë sipër”. Ai tregon se si u rrah At Aleksi nga komandanti me lopatë deri sa i ra të fikët... “Ishim 29 priftërinj që punonim të ndarë. E kishim të qartë se aty do të vdisnim. Këtë na e kishin deklaruar komandantët e burgut disa herë. Por, edhe ne donim me jetue mbi të gjitha vështirësitë. Kushdo që nuk bënte normën, përfundonte në atë kryqin e torturës fizike përballë kuzhinës... Ndërsa një i dënuar politik, ish-oficer i Ministrisë së Brendshme të kohës së Mbretnisë, ishte duke shtyrë karrocën e drurit që peshonte aq rëndë, një i burgosur i shkonte nga prapa duke e goditur me shkop nga shpina. Ky vazhdoi rrugën deri në fund ku pa një lopatë, të cilën e rrëmbeu dhe iu kthye të burgosurit ordiner dhe e goditi disa herë sa e la në tokë. Disa të burgosur të tjerë bashkë me policët, e rrahën keq të burgosurin politik dhe e dërguan në kamp të lidhur në kryqin para kuzhinës”. Në librin e At Zef Pëllumbit tregohet se qëllimisht të burgosur ordinerë i bashkonin me ata politikë për të krijuar skena sherresh, ndërsa shto vuajtjeve, ushqimi ishte skandaloz.


*Vala e dytë*
Kunja me kishën katolike vazhdonte e ndërsa ushtrimi i fesë survejohej ishin mbyllur shkollat, manastiret katolike, medresetë, kudo. Më 1967, besimet fetare dhe institucionet e tij e ndërprenë me dhunë veprimtarinë e tyre. Dom Zef Bici arrestohet në vitin 1967 dhe pushkatohet një vit më vonë. Po në kuadrin e ndalimit të fesë u dënua me pushkatim Dom Mark Dushi. Lëvizja kundër institucioneve fetare, e nxitur nga shteti diktatorial komunist, u mbulua me një lëvizje të rinisë ateiste. Shumë kisha u kthyen në salla publike, disa u kthyen në salla bagëtish, disa u rrënuan plotësisht. U prishën 2169 objekte kulti, si kisha, xhami e teqe. Atëherë u burgosën 217 klerikë për terror e disa prej tyre vdiqën nëpër burgje ose u pushkatuan. Kodi Penal i vitit 1977 dënonte propagandën fetare si dhe përhapjen e liturgjisë. Sipas këtij Kodi, u dënuan shumë ish-klerikë, por edhe laikë. Pas përmbysjes së rendit ateist në Shqipëri, më 4 nëntor 1990, patër Simon Jubani, që ishte mbyllur 26 vjet në burg, si dhe Karlo A.Sevilla që ishte dëbuar nga Shqipëria që në vitin 1946, dhanë një meshë për të gjallët e për të vdekurit, në kapelën e vogël të varrezave të Shkodrës, e cila shërbeu si altar. Pjesëmarrja në meshë ishte e jashtëzakonshme. Po atë ditë u dha një duva në Xhaminë e Plumbit në Shkodër nga myslimanët.

AT DHIMITER LEKA
Lindur në Kudhës, Sarandë, në 1910. U arsimua në Korfuz. Arrestohet në 1944, ku dënohet me vdekje nga një trup gjykues partizan. Pushkatohet në përroin e fshatit nën akuzën “armik i popullit”.

AT KOSTANDIN BOZDO
Lindur në 1902 në Koshovicë nga një familje klerikësh ortodoksë. Arrestohet dhe torturohet 16 muaj. Në shtator 1964 dënohet me vdekje nën akuzën e tradhtisë ndaj Atdheut.

Imzot KRISTOFOR KISI
Lindur në Berat, 1881. Diplomuar për teologji. Në vitin 1937 emërohet Kryepeshkop deri në vitin 1948, kur u zëvendësua nga besniku i Qeverisë Komuniste, At Pashko. Vdekja e tij mbeti një mister. U gjet i helmuar.


*KLERIKET KATOLIKE TE PUSHKATUAR*
1. Patër Gjon Fausti
2. Patër Daniel Dajani
3. Patër Gjon Shllaku
4. Patër Anton Harapi
5. Patër Bernard Llupi
6. Patër Çiprian Nika
7. Patër Leonard Tagaj
8. Patër L. Mazreku
9. Imzot Gjergj Volaj
10. Imzot Frano Gjini
11. Imzot Nikoll Noga
12. Patër  Mat Prendushi
13. Dom Zef Bici
14. Dom Mark Dushi   
15. Dom Engjell Kovaci 
16. Dom Ded Malaj
17. Dom Luigj Pici
18. Dom Luigj Prenushi
19. Dom Lazër Shantoja
20. Dom Anton Zogaj
21. Dom Ndre Zadeja
22. DOM ALFONS TRACKI
23. Mons.Nikoll Deda
24. Sem.Mark Çuni

*VDEKUR NË BURGJE,TORTURA*
1.Patër Florian Berisha   
2.Patër Pal Dodaj
3. Patër CIRIL ÇANI
4. Patër Klement Miraj
5. Patër Karlo Sereqi
6. Patër Gasper Suma
7. Patër Serafin Konda
8. Imzot Vicenc Prenushi
9. Imzot Gjergj Haberi
10. Mons Jul Bonati
11. Dom Kolec Prendushi
12. Dom Jak Bushati
13. Dom Anton Muzaj
14. Dom Engjell Deda
15. Dom Mark Hasi
16. Dom Pjeter Gruda
17. Dom Nikoll Gjini
18. Dom Pjeter Noga
19. Dom Lec Sahatcia
20. Dom Pjetër Çuni
21. Dom A. Sirdani
22.Dom Mark Gjani
23.Fratel Gjon Pantelia
24.DOM LAZER JUBANI
*
BEKTASHINJTE E PUSHKATUAR*
1. Sali Niazi Dede
2. Baba Zylfo Turani
3. Baba Qamil Gllava
4. Baba Ali Tomorri
5. Baba Shefqet Koshtani   
6. Bedri Cakrani
7. Dervish Ali Kocia           

*VDEKUR NE BURG*
1.Baba Myrteza Kruja (Paja)
2.Dede Kamber Prishta (Meçe)
3.Baba Mehmet Zyka
4.Baba Islam Leskoviku
*
TË BURGOSUR - TË INTERNUAR*
1. Baba Bajram Mahmutaj
2. Baba Islam Jangolli
3. Baba Hilmi Kurtesi
4. Dede Ahmet Myftari
5. Dede Reshat Bardhi
6. Baba Hajro Progonati   
7. Baba Sherif Canametaj

*MUSLIMANET*
1. Sheh Qerimi Delvines
2. Sheh Ibrahim Karbunara
3. Hafiz Ali Korça
4. Hafiz Musa Dërguti   
5. Hafiz Ismet Dibra
6. Hafiz Ibrahim Dalliu   
7. Hafiz Ali Kraja
8. Hafiz Sherif Lëngu
9. Hafiz Sabri Koçi
10. Hafiz Bakalli
11. Hafiz Myrtja
12. Hafiz Muhamet Bektashi
13. Hafiz M. Varoshi
14. Sheh Ali Pazari
15. Sheh Reiz Sinani
16. Sheh Qazim Hoxha
17. H. Adem Metalia
18. Vexhi Buharaja
19. Jonuz Buliqi
20. Shaban Demiri    

*ORTODOKSE*
1. Imzot Visarion Xhuvani
2. At Gjergj Suli
3. At Dhimitër Leka
4. At Kostandin Bozdo
5. Imzot Kristofor Kisi
6. At Sifi Papamihali
7. Imzot Irine Banushi
8. Episkop Kozma Qirjo


Pergatiti: Rezarta Delisula

_Panorama
19/7/2007_

----------


## Albo

*30 gratë e dënuara dhe 18 të rinjtë e pushkatuar nga regjimi*

_Dhjetëra gra janë arrestuar vitet e komunizmit për akuza, si tentativë arratisjeje, agjitacion e propagandë si dhe armiq të popullit, ndërsa mijëra të tjera janë persekutuar se kanë pasur burrin në burg politik, ose kanë vuajtur kampeve të internimit._ 

30 gra të dënuara gjejmë në librin e Tomor Alikos "Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar", si dhe 18 të rinj të pushkatuar që në vitet e para të çlirimit. Lista e të rinjve është më e gjatë. Janë 138 të rinj, që në kohë të ndryshme vuajtën burgimin se kishin ide jo komuniste.


*Akuza*
Ajo ishte vetëm 25 vjeçe kur u dënua me 10 vjet burgim, por me një akuzë shumë të rëndë; armike e pushtetit. Bardha Bici, vajza e bajraktarit Gjon Marka Gjoni, e kishte vulën e vuajtjes të skalitur në origjinën e saj. Pasi vuajti dënimin, bashkë me familjen u internua deri në vitin 1990. Si armike të pushtetit u dënuan dhe Azize Ferhati, Dylbere Zeneli dhe Makbule Frashëri. Për agjitacion e propagandë, një akuzë fare lehtë e përdorshme, u dënuan Shega Këlcyra, Adile Buletini, Ana Daja, Fatime Dega, Tefta Tasi, Zybejte Alizoti, Drita Ahmeti, Fatbardha Qorri, Afërdita Starja, Bice Pistuli, Beatriçe Berati dhe Behije Zdrava, që bënë relativisht nga 4 deri në 10 vjet burg. Por pushteti nuk kursente as të vegjlit, që s'e kishin mbushur moshën. Donika Doko, motra e Bujar Dokos, u arrestua vetëm kur ishte 14 vjeçe, por pas dy vjetësh burg u lirua me kusht për arsye të moshës. Në listën e akuzave të grave ishte dhe ajo e tentativës për arratisje, siç u dënuan Qerime Bome dhe Jolanda Karbunara, apo Sanie Doko, e ëma e 14-vjeçares së burgosur që u dënua me akuzën si strehuese e të arratisurve.   


*Jashtë*
Kur e kujtojnë pas kaq kohësh se si kanë jetuar në atë periudhë, mundohen ta heqin nga mendja. Të mbyllura në rrethin e pashmangshëm të kujdesit nga gjithçka e gjithkush, ato shumë halle i bluanin natë e ditë me veten. Bashkëshortin e kishin në burg për arsyen e mirënjohur tashmë, arsyen pa arsye, agjitacion e propagandë, ndërsa të vetme duhet të përballonin presionet e frontit, spiunllëqet dhe frikën se çdo të ndodhte me fëmijët e tyre. Liri Beliu është njëra nga gratë që kanë vuajtur mbi shpinë terrorin komunist. I shoqi, Eqerem Beliu (Mëniku) mbahej si njeriu i urtë i lagjes. Ashtu të dobët, me sytë që flisnin shumë, me zërin e avashtë, por bindës, e kujtojnë edhe sot të gjithë burrin që s'kish bërë kurrë asgjë të keqe në jetën e tij, por që mbarte një vulë nga pas, vulën e të qenurit biri i Mahmut Mënikut, i ekzekutuar me vdekje më 1946, si një nga anëtarët e Bashkimit Demokrat. Këtë fakt komunistët s'mundën ta harronin. Eqeremi u dënua me akuzën agjitacion e propagandë. Nëna dhe gruaja e tij kishin dëgjuar për rrahje e tortura nga më të tmerrshmet në burg, madje dhe për helmime brenda qelive, dhe shoqja bashkë me nënën zemërdjegur për të dytën herë, kalonin netët pa gjumë, a thua se mund të largonin nga shtëpia ogurin e zi. Dy djemtë e tij në moshë fare të re, ndjeheshin të kërcënuar çdo ditë. I mjaftonte vetëm një sebep i vogël frontit për të të degdisur në kampe internimi apo edhe për të futur në burg me akuzën standarde. Për vite me radhë deri sa i shoqi doli nga burgu, jeta e Lirisë ishte ferri tokësor. Eqerem Mëniku u shua vitet e para të demokracisë nga një sëmundje që iu instalua në shpirt birucave çnjerëzore të komunizmit.      


*Kujtime*
Në kujtimet e shkruara nga Agim Musta, autor i shumë librave me kujtimet rrëqethëse nga burgjet e tmerrshme të kohës së komunizmit, vjen e përshkruar vuajtja e grave të dënuara. Terrori komunist në Shqipëri nuk kurseu as gratë shqiptare, të cilat u dënuan me internime, burgje dhe deri te dënimet kapitale. Referuar kujtimeve qysh në kohën e luftës, u pushkatua në Ramicë të Vlorës më 1944, Ramize Gjebrea, një nga luftëtaret e para antifashiste, që shquhej për zgjuarsi dhe guxim. Mbas vendosjes së diktaturës komuniste u arrestuan shumë gra, që regjimi i Enver Hoxhës i kishte vënë në shënjestër, si Drita Kosturi, e fejuara e Qemal Stafës, Musine Kokalari, Qefsere Begeja, Hava Golemi, Dhora Leka, Marije Medicina e shumë të tjera, që u dënuan me burgime të rënda. Me mijëra gra të tjera vuajtën në kampet shfarosëse të internimit, si në Tepelenë, Levan, Seman, Gradisht, Plug... Në shtator të vitit 1951 u pushkatua anëtarja e Institutit të Shkencave të Shqipërisë, Sabahete Kasimati, nga Libohova, e diplomuar në Francë për shkencat biologjike, e akuzuar për hedhjen e bombës në ambasadën sovjetike. Më 1956 u pushkatua Liri Gega, ish-anëtare e Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare gjatë kohës së luftës, megjithëse ishte shtatzënë. Gratë e burgosura mbaheshin në kushte çnjerëzore, nëpër qeli e burgjeve, duke mos përjashtuar as burgun shfarosës të Burrelit. Më 1957 ato u grumbulluan në burgun e artizanatit, në periferi të Tiranës. Më 1961 për herë te parë u krijua në afërsi të Kuçovës kampi me punë të detyruar për gratë. Në një barakë shumë të keqe dhe mjaft të ngushtë, vendosen 60 gra të dënuara politike. Ato punonin në bujqësi e shpyllëzim. Për thyerjen më të vogël të rregullores ose mosplotësimin e normës së punës, ato lidheshin me hekura dhe torturoheshin nga gardianët. Më 1970 kampi u shpërngul në katundin Kosovë të Dumresë, 50 km në jugperëndim të Elbasanit. Kampi ishte vendosur në një gropë që i ngjante kraterit të vullkanit, ku në verë temperaturat mbërrinin gjer në 45 gradë C. Përveç grave shqiptare, në këto kampe kishte edhe shumë gra të huaja, të martuara me burra shqiptarë, si italiane, jugosllave, ruse, hungareze, polake, gjermane, franceze, të ngarkuara me dënime të rënda. Në kampin e Kosovës mbi 110 të dënuara detyroheshin të punonin në bujqësi dhe grumbullim gurësh.

MARIE TUÇI

Lindur në 1928 në Mirditë (Orosh). Kryen studimet në shkollën e Motrave Stigmatiane, Shkodër. Ka punuar për vite me radhë në arsim. Arrestohet në ngjarjet e vitit 1949 në Mirditë. Torturohet në hetuesi dhe vdes nga torturat në vitin 1950.

MARTA DODA

Lindur në Austri, 1884, mbesë e princit Preng Bib Doda. Në 1912 krijon në Shkodër "Shoqatën e Gruas Shqiptare". Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 12 vjet burg. Kundërshtare e vendosur e diktaturës. Lirohet në vitin 1954 në agoni të jetës së saj.

HAVA GOLEMI

Lindur në Golem më 1912. Arrestohet në vitin 1946. Akuzohej për komplot për vrasjen e Shefqet Peçit. Dënohet me 20 vjet burgim politik. E torturuan çnjerëzisht, por ajo qëndroi burrëreshë. Lirohet nga burgu në vitin 1957.

SHANISHA DOSTI

Lindur në Gjirokastër më 1922. Me arsim të mesëm. Internohet familjarisht. Arrestohet në vitin 1962 dhe dënohet me 5 vjet burgim për agjitacion e propagandë. Lirohet në vitin 1966, më pas internohet deri në vitin 1990.

RITA KOÇI (KOKA)

Lindur në Tiranë, 1932. Kryen shkollën e mesme shkëlqyeshëm, i mohohet e drejta për shkollën e lartë. Arrestohet në vitin 1951 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg për agjitacion e propagandë. Lirohet nga burgu në vitin 1959.

MARIE MEDICINA

Lindur në Korçë më 1925. Kreu studimet në një kolegj mjekësor në Firence, Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1952 dhe dënohet me vdekjeë për krime kundër shtetit. I falet jeta. Dënohet me 25 vjet burgim, lirohet në vitin 1966.

MESHAN ÇINIU

Lindur në Delvinë, 1925. Gjimnaziste. Arrestohet në vitin 1952 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg për tentativë arratisjeje. Lirohet në vitin 1962.


Nr.3006, datë 23.11.1959

MBI AMNISTINE ME RASTIN E 15-VJETORIT TE ÇLIRIMIT TE SHQIPERISE

Me rastin e 15-vjetorit të çlirimit të Atdheut, duke marrë parasysh forcimin e mëtejshëm të rendit shoqëror dhe shtetëror të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe me qëllim që t'u lehtësohet vuajtja e dënimit shtetasve që kanë kryer krime si dhe t'u jepet mundësia atyre për të marrë pjesë efektivisht në ndërtimin e socializmit në vendin tonë,

Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor, në mbështetje të nenit 58 të Kushtetutës së Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, me propozimin e Qeverisë.

VENDOSI:

1) Amnistohen të gjithë personat e dënuar me heqje të lirisë gjer në 5 vjet, ose me punë korrektonjëse, gjobë, humbjen e të drejtave, humbjen e nëpunësisë; ndalimin e ushtrimit të një veprimtarie të caktuar ose të një mjeshtërie, qortim shoqëror si dhe personat e dënuar me kusht.
2) Amnistohen të gjithë personat e dënuar për krime ushtarake.
3) Amnistohen të gjithë personat e dënuar që janë në moshë gjer në 16 vjeç dhe u falet gjysma e dënimit të pavuajtur personave që janë me moshë nga 16 gjer në 18 vjeç.
4) Amnistohen të gjitha gratë e dënuara që janë me moshë 45 vjeç e lart.
5) Amnistohen të gjitha gratë e dënuara, që kanë fëmijë me moshë gjer më 10 vjeç.
6) Amnistohen të gjitha gratë e dënuara që janë shtatzënë.
7) Amnistohen të gjithë të dënuarit burra që janë në moshë 60 vjeç e lart, me përjashtim të personave që kanë kryer krimet e parashikuara nga neni 77 i Kodit Penal.
8) U falet 1/4 e pjesës së dënimit të mbetur pa vajtur të gjithë personave të dënuar me më tepër se 5 vjet heqje lirie.
9) U falet 1/3 e mbetjes së dëmshpërblimit në të holla personave, të cilët në bazë të vendimit të gjykatës i detyrohen shtetit për dëmet e shkaktuara nga krimet e kryera.
10) U kthehet e drejta elektorale të gjithë personave të dënuar me humbjen e kësaj të drejte dhe që më parë e kanë vuajtur ose u është falur dënimi kryesor.
11) Pushohen ndjekjet penale për të gjitha çështjet hetimore dhe për të gjitha çështjet e pashqyrtuara nga gjykatat që kanë të bëjnë me krimet e kryera gjer në datën e shpalljes së këtij dekreti, për të cilat nga ligja parashikohet një dënim gjer në 5 vjet heqje lirie, ose çdo lloj dënimi tjetër më i butë si dhe për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me pikat 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 dhe 7 të këtij dekreti.

PER PRESIDIUMIN E KUVENDIT POPULLOR
TE REPUBLIKES POPULLORE TE SHQIPERISE

SEKRETARI                 KRYETARI
Sami Baholli                 Haxhi Lleshi


shifrat e diktatures

*Grate e denuara*

1 MARIE TUÇI
2 MARTA DODA
3 HAVA GOLEMI
4 SHANISA DOSTI
5 MESHAN ÇINIU
6 AGIME PIPA
7 RITA KOÇI
8 MARIE MEDICINA
9 DRITA KOSTURI
10 VERA DEMA
11 BARDHA GJON MARKU
12 AZIZE FERHATI
13 SHEGA KËLCYRA
14 ADILE BULETINI
15 QERIME BOME (STARJA)
16 ANA DAJA
17 DYLBERE ZENELI
18 FATIME DEGA
19 JOLANDA KARBUNARA
20 MAKBULE FRASHËRI
21 TEFTA TASI
22 ZYBEJTE ALIZOTI
23 SANIE DOKO
24 DONIKA DOKO
25 DRITA AHMETI
26 FATBARDHA QORRI
27 AFERDITA STARJA
28 BICE PISTULI
29 BEATRICE BERATI
30 BEHIJE ZDRAVA

*
TE RINJ TE PUSHKATUAR*

ISUF LAÇI
Lindur në Gur të Bardh Mat më 1926. Në vitet 1943-1944, anëtar i rinisë së Ballit Kombëtar. Më 3 nëntor '44 pushkatohet nga partizanët.

TAQO KOÇI
Lindur në Labovë më 1922. Në vitin 1945 arrestohet si antikomunist dhe dënohet nga gjykata me pushkatim.

NAMIK MEMEQEJA
Lindur në Berat, 1922. Arrestohet në vitin 1944 dhe pushkatohet një vit më vonë. Anëtar i qarkorit të Ballit.

RESUL DALLANI
Lindur në Berat, 1923. Anëtar i qarkorit të rinisë së Ballit. Arrestohet dhe pushkatohet më 1944.

MUHAMET PRISHTINA
Djali i patriotit Jahja Prishtina, themelues i komitetit për mbrojtjen kombëtare të Kosovës, u pushkatua.

SAMI BARDHA
Sami Bardha, lindur në Konicë, më 1925. Pjesëtar i organizatës Balli Kombëtar. Më 1950 vjen në Shqipëri me mision, por kapet dhe torturohet dy vjet në hetuesi. Më 1953 e pushkatojnë.

FADIL DIZDARI
Lindur në Kavajë më 1928. Arrestohet dhe pushkatohet më 1951 me akuzën e bombës së ambasadës sovjetike.

RIZ METALIA
Lindur në Dragobi më 1941. Arrestohet më 1960 bashkë me dy vëllezërit dhe dënohet me pushkatim për shkak të arratisjes së babait.
XHELAL KOMPRENCA
Lindur në Tiranë më 1932. Arrestohet dy herë nga 10 vjet dhe më 1978 i dërgon letër Komitetit Qendror, ku quan Enver Hoxhën, diktator. Pushkatohet.

ZALO XHAMAQI
Ish-sekretar i trupit gjykues kur u dënua opozita e parë, dhe më pas u puq me Bashkimin Demokrat. U dënua me pushkatim në 1946.

ISA MENA
Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet për tentativë arratisjeje. Në vitin 1961 tentoi sërish arratisjen, por mbeti i vrarë.

KASEM ZHUPA
Arratiset më 1945 në Itali. Pak vite më pas vjen me mision në Shqipëri, por kapet nga sigurimi dhe më 1949 dënohet me pushkatim.

VILSON BLLOSHMI
Poet dhe mësues. Arrestohet më 1977 dhe dënohet me pushkatim për poezitë e tij.

GENC LEKA
Poet dhe mësues. Arrestohet më 1977 dhe dënohet me pushkatim për poezitë e cilësuara kundra pushtetit.


Pergatiti: Rezarta Delisula

_Panorama
20/7/2007_

----------


## Albo

*Terrori i ’44, ja 46 juristët që u pushkatuan dhe vdiqën burgjeve*

• Në dy vitet e para të çlirimit u pushkatuan dhe u dënuan 46 juristë. 

Referuar librit më të fundit të Tomor Alikos, “Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar nën terrorin komunist” në periudhën kohore 1945 deri më ’47 janë pushkatuar 13 juristë, pesë rezultojnë të vdekur në hetuesi dhe burg dhe 28 të tjerë të dënuar e më pas internuar. Duhet theksuar fakti se numri real i juristëve të dënuar është më i madh sesa 46, megjithatë kjo është vetëm përmbledhja e parë e këtyre fakteve.


*Situata*
Në prag të çlirimit të vendit më 20 tetor 1944 në Berat u mblodh Këshilli Antifashist Nacional Çlirimtar. Detyra kryesore e këtij takimi ishte kthimi i Komitetit Antifashist në qeverinë demokratike provizore, në krye të së cilës u zgjodh Enver Hoxha. Në muajt e parë të vitit 1945 SHBA dhe Anglia ishin mjaft të preokupuara për formën e pushtetit që do të merrte Shqipëria dhe insistimi i të huajve për të pasur një demokraci reale, vazhdonte. Por në konceptin e tij, drejtuesi i qeverisë së Përkohshme, Enver Hoxha mendonte se populli donte një parti, atë Komuniste dhe se liria e të shprehurit vinte mes strukturave të po kësaj partie, siç ishte fronti demokratik. Që në vitin 1945 Enver Hoxha u shpreh që për bashkëpunëtorët e pushtuesit, kriminelët, fajdexhinjtë... nuk do të kishte liri. Referuar qëndrimeve të prera të kryetarit të qeverisë demokratike të përkohshme, Enver Hoxhës, lufta kundra njerëzve që quheshin bashkëpunëtorë të armikut nisi që në vitin 1945, ende pa u bërë zgjedhjet e para. Në fakt eliminimi i personave që dihej haptazi se ishin kundërshtarë nisi në fund të vitit 1944.


*Fillimi*
Në fund të ’44 ata që e hëngrën ishin eksponentët e Ballit e të Legalitetit që në thelb ndryshojnë totalisht nga komunizmi. Koço Kota, ish-prefekt i Korçës, kryetar i Parlamentit nga 1925-1936 dhe dy vitet pasardhës kryeministër i vendit u arrestua në dhjetor të vitit 1944 dhe u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm dhe vdiq pas dy vjetësh në burgun e Burrelit. Të njëjtin fat pati dhe Estref Myftiu, një nga eksponentët e Ballit për Beratin dhe Lushnjën. Viti 1945 shënon qëndrimin haptazi kundrejt të gjithë eksponentëve antiparti. Ministri i Ekonomisë në kohën e regjimit të mbretit Zog, Terenc Toçi, dënohet nga Gjykata e Lartë më 14 prill 1945 me pushkatim. Të njëjtin fat pati dhe shumë i njohuri atentatori i Zogut, Beqir Valteri, i cili u pushkatua më 1945 si dhe shumë të tjerë që u dënuan si armiq të popullit. Sipas autorit të librit, Tomor Alikos kyçi i terrorit komunist ishin gjyqet speciale dhe ushtarake, ku u bë dhe masakrimi i vlerave intelektuale. I pari gjyq i tillë mori emërtimin Gjyqi Special i Tiranës në muajt mars-prill 1945. Në studimet e arkivave të kryera nga Aliko në proces u përfshinë “kokat e mëdha” dhe u dënuan 60 vetë, prej të cilëve 17 u pushkatuan, 8 u dënuan me burgim të përjetshëm, 10 u dënuan me 30 vjet burgim... me akuzën “armiq të popullit”. Referuar sërish materialeve të grumbulluar në këtë libër, Aliko i është referuar një shkrimi të botuar në gazetën “Republika”, të vitit 1991 ku gjeneral major Bedri Spahiu, prokuror i gjyqit special të Tiranës kishte deklaruar: Ndihem i turpëruar që kam qenë në rolin e prokurorit të atij gjyqi. Vetë autori i librit ka një histori të lidhur me komunizmin dhe me burgjet e diktaturës. Përkrahës i ideve nacionaliste që në moshën 17-vjeçare, Tomor Aliko në vitin 1945 arratiset në Greqi për motive politike antikomuniste ku bashkohet me forcat aleate në qytetin e Selanikut. Më 31 mars të vitit 1946 arrestohet në Janinë nga Asfalia (sigurimi) grek me akuzën si vorio-epiriot, por lërohet pas 7 ditësh pas ndërhyrjes së ILSO, misionit ushtarak anglez. Më 7 prill ’46 kapet në kufirin greko-shqiptar i spiunuar, ndërsa Gjykata e Tiranës e dënon me burgim të përjetshëm. Pasi bëri 17 vjet burg ai u lirua dhe më pas u internua deri më 1990.


*Gjyqet*
Si pasojë e gjyqeve speciale të Tiranës, avokatët mbrojtës të intelektualëve dhe nacionalistëve që gjykoheshin, patën të njëjtin fat. Myzafer Pipa, përfunduar studimet në Itali, merr përsipër të dalë avokat mbrojtës në gjyqin e parë special në prill të vitit 1945, ku iu kundërvu kryetarit të gjyqit Koçi Xoxes dhe prokurorit Bedri Spahiu. Një vit më vonë ai arrestohet dhe vdes në hetuesi nga torturat. Të njëjtin fat kishin dhe avokatët e tjerë mbrojtës, të gjithë të mbaruar fakultetet e drejtësisë në Itali Suat Asllani, Ndrek Kakariqi dhe Haki Karapici. Suat Asllani u arrestua në janar të vitit 1946 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg dhe pas daljes nga gjyqi internohet familjarisht. Ndrek Kakariqi arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg, ndërsa Haki Karapici arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Kjo është historia e minimizuar e fillimit të regjimit komunist në Shqipëri pas vitit 1944, ndërsa do vijojmë me kategori të tjera intelektualësh të vrarë e persekutuar në ato vite.

Qenan Dibra ka lindur në Dibër më 1916. Shkollën e lartë e kreu në Paris për drejtësi. Për një vit punon në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Kryeson grupin monarkist “Bashkimi Demokrat”. U dënua me pushkatim më 3 korrik 1946.

Sami Qeribashi ka lindur në Gjirokastër më 1887. Studimet e larta i kryen në Stamboll për drejtësi. Në vitin 1940 ai internohet në Itali nga fashistët. Ndër liderët e grupit “Bashkimi Demokrat”, opozita e parë. Dënohet me pushkatim më 3 korrik 1946.

Tefik Shehu lindi në Gjakovë më 1911. Ai u diplomua për drejtësi dhe ekonomi në Itali. Në vitin 1943 i vrasin të vëllanë. Ai punon disa kohë në administratën shtetërore. Pushkatohet në vitin 1951 si pjesëmarrës në bombën e ambasadës sovjetike.

Ali Qoraliu lindi në Tiranë më 1890. Ai mbaron studimet në kolegjin juridik të Selanikut. Pjesëmarrës në lëvizjen antimonarkiste të Fierit. Në vitin 1945 si antikomunist iu ndalua e drejta e profesionit. Pushkatohet në 1951 për hedhje të bombës në ambasadën sovjetike.

Agathokli Xhitomi lindi në Përmet më 1888. Kryen studimet e larta për drejtësi. Deputet i Gjirokastrës nga viti 1921-1923. Kryetar i Bashkisë së Korçës dhe deputet. Arrestohet në ‘46 si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve. Pushkatohet më 10.10.1947.

Avdul Kuçi ka lindur në Kuç më 1883. Mbaron studimet e larta për drejtësi dhe gjatë gjithë jetës së tij u mor me ushtrimin e profesionit të tij, avokatisë. Ai arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me pushkatim si “armik i popullit”.

Zyhdi Herri ka lindur në Tiranë më 1921. Kreu Liceun e Korçës e mandej vazhdoi studimet për jurisprudencë. Pas luftës punoi në gazetën “Bashkimi”. Arrestohet në vitin 1951 për hedhjen e bombës në ambasadën sovjetike dhe pushkatohet.

Mehmet Babani lindi në Korçë më 1887. Mbaron studimet për drejtësi në Stamboll dhe më pas u kthye në qytetin e lindjes, ku punoi si noter. Arrestohet në prillin e vitit 1947, me grupin e deputetëve. Dënohet me pushkatim më 1948.

Muhamer Liço lindi në Korçë më 1890. Ai mbaroi studimet e larta për drejtësi. Si shumë të tjerë me ide antikomuniste ai arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me pushkatim.

Estref Myftiu lindi në Berat më 1898. Kreu studimet e larta për drejtësi. Arrestohet në dhjetor të vitit 1944 dhe dënohet me burgim të përjetshëm. Eksponent i Ballit Kombëtar për Beratin dhe Lushnjën. Vdes në burgun e Burrelit më 1962.

Terenc Toçi ka lindur në Kalabri më 1912. Studion në Romë për shkenca ekonomiko-politike dhe përfundon me rezultate të shkëlqyera. Gjatë drejtimit të shtetit nga Mbreti Zogu I, Terenc Toçi ka qenë për disa vite ministër i Ekonomisë. Ai dënohet më 14 prill 1945 nga Gjykata e Lartë me pushkatim.

Xhahit Koka ka lindur në Larisa të Greqisë më 1906. Kryen fakultetin e Shkencave Ekonomiko-Politike në Bukuresht, ku merr dhe titullin “Doktor shkencash”. Në vitin 1936 nis punë në Ministrinë tonë të Jashtme. Anëtar i grupit të Legalitetit në organizatën “Bashkimi Demokrat” dhe pjesëtar në konferencën e Mukjes, ai dënohet me pushkatim më 3 korrik 1946.

Beqir Valteri lindi në Mat më 1893. Kryen studimet e larta për drejtësi në Itali. Ai ishte përkrahës i revolucionit të Nolit më 1924 dhe deputet për pak kohë. Njihet si atentatori i Zogut në Parlament. Në vitin 1925 arratiset për t’u rikthyer në vitin 1943. Ai merr detyrën e kryetarit të Kuvendit Kombëtar dhe dënohet me pushkatim më 14 prill 1945.

Abdyl Kokoshi lindi në Vlorë më 1910. Kryen studimet e larta për drejtësi në Itali. Ai rrjedh nga një familje me tradita patriotike dhe intelektuale, çka do të thonte persekutim në vitet e komunizmit. Si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve “Opozita e Dytë”, arrestohet më 1946 dhe pushkatohet më 10.10.1947.
Thoma Orollogaj lindi në Korçë më 1891. Delegat në konferencën e Mukjes. Nga viti 1936-1939 ai punon si ministër i Drejtësisë. Anesti, vëllai i tij dënohet me 25 vjet burg dhe vdes në Burrel, e po të njëjtin fat pati dhe Thomai, i cili vdiq më 1947 në hetuesi nga torturat.

Myzafer Pipa lindi në Shkodër më 1914. Ai mbaroi studimet për drejtësi në Itali dhe ishte avokat mbrojtës në gjyqin e parë special në prill të vitit 1945, ku iu kundërvu kryetarit të gjyqit, Koçi Xoxes dhe prokurorit Bedri Spahiu. Një vit më vonë vdes në hetuesi.

Ferit Hysenbegasi lindi në Pogradec më 1911. Mbaroi studimet e larta për drejtësi në Beograd në vitin 1933 dhe ushtroi profesionin e gjykatësit në disa rrethe të vendit. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 për motive politike dhe vdes në hetuesi prej torturave.

Koço Kotta lindi në Korçë më 1890. Diplomohet në drejtësi. Prefekt i Korçës nga viti 1921-1924. Më pas 1925-1936 emërohet kryetar i Parlamentit dhe kryeministër. Arrestohet në ‘44 dhe dënohet me burgim të përjetshëm. Vdes në burgun e Burrelit më 1947.

Abdulla Rami lindi në Delvinë më 1916. Kreu studimet e larta për drejtësi në Francë. Si anëtar i Qarkorit të Ballit Kombëtar në Gjirokastër arrestohet më 1945 dhe dënohet me burgim të përjetshëm. Lirohet në vitin 1965 dhe prej andej internohet familjarisht.

Suat Asllani lindi në Libohovë më 1903. Kryen fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Napoli dhe pas mbarimit të luftës është avokat mbrojtës në gjyqin e parë special të 1945-s. Arrestohet në ‘46 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg. Lirohet në vitin 1960 dhe internohet familjarisht.

Mithat Aranitasi lindi në Mallakastër më 1912. Kreu studimet e larta për drejtësi në Francë. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me 15 vjet burg për pjesëmarrje aktive në organizatën “Balli Kombëtar”. Lirohet nga burgu në ’54 dhe internohet.

Haki Karapici lindi në Tiranë më 1913, ndërsa studimet i mbaroi për drejtësi në Itali. Avokat mbrojtës në gjyqin e parë special në mbrojtje të personaliteteve politikë. Arrestohet në vitin 1947 dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Lirohet nga burgu në vitin 1962.

Fuat Asllani lindi në Libohovë më 1911. Pasi mbaroi studimet për drejtësi në Itali ai bëhet në vitin 1938 konsull i Shqipërisë në Angli. Arrestohet në vitin 1950 dhe dënohet me 10 vjet burg si antikomunist. Lirohet në vitin 1957.

Isuf Vrioni një nga përkthyesit më të shquar lindi në Berat më 1916. Kryen fakultetin Juridik, Ekonomik dhe Filozofik në Paris. Në vitin 1946 ai arrestohet si shumë të tjerë me akuzën “armik i popullit” dhe dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Lirohet në vitin 1959.
*
Juristë të dënuar*

*Të pushkatuar*

n    Terenc Toçi
n    Xhahit Koka
n    Qenan Dibra
n    Sami Qeribashi
n    Beqir Valteri
n    Abdyl Kokoshi
n    Tefik Shehu
n    Ali Qoraliu
n    Agathokli Xhitomi
n    Avdul Kuçi
n    Zyhdi Herri
n    Mehmet Babani
n    Muhamer Liço

*Të vdekur në burg*

n    Estref Myftiu
n    Thoma Orogollaj
n    Muzafer Pipa
n    Ferit Hysenbegasi
n    Koço Kotta

*Të burgosur*

    Abdulla Rami
    Suat Asllani
    Mit’hat Aranitasi
    Haki Karapici
    Fuat Asllani
    Baltazar Benusi
    Isan Libohova
    Lazër Radi
    Selman Riza
    Elmaz Libohova
    Kudret Kokoshi
    Fatos Kokoshi
    Qazim Bllaca
    Feladun Vila
    Isuf Vrioni
    Nikolla Kote
    Nevzat Vila
    Zafer Vila
    Tomorr Ypi
    Asllan Ypi
    Mark Dindi
    Tefik Mborja
    Ndrek Kakariqi
    Zef Benusi
    Gjovalin Vlashi
    Nedin Kokona
    Shelal Shaska
   Koço Tasi



Pergatiti: Rezarta Delisula

_Panorama
13/7/2007_

----------


## Preng Sherri

Përpos që na sollët emra do t'bënit mirë të na thoni se çfarë paskan bërë ata " Intelektual" ose nëse kanë ndonjë vepër ( përpos asaj kolaboracioniste) të shkruar apo edhe të bërë?!
 Intelektualët të cilët nuk pajtoheshin me regjimin e Ahmet Zogut po ashtu ndiqeshin dhe denoheshin me pushkatime; ata që nuk largoheshin jashtë venit!
 na thuaj një emër që vlenë të përmendet nga ata intelektual ngaqë po bëjë krahasime me kohën e viteve të 80-ta dhe të 90-ta.
Në Kosovë regjimit serbë i sherbenin Hajredin Hoxha ( akademik), Syrja Popovci ( akademik), Sinan Hasani shkrimtar, Gani jashari ( prof.dr i Fizikës) e shumë të tjerë!
Po t'i arrestonte UÇK-ja dhe t'i dënonte si  Tradhtarë ( po luaj  rolin e sistemit monist) a do të thotë kjo që pas 50 vitesh do të derdhte lot krokodili dikush dhe të thoshte:
" Regjimi i UÇK-ës ka pushkatuar akademikët, profesorët, juristët":
 Në faktë këta i sherbenin regjimit dhe jo fshatarsia e thjeshtë!
Regjimeve pushtuese u sherbenin " intelektualet e regjimit" dhe jo qytetari apo edhe fshatari i thjeshtë!
 Nuk përjashtohet fare mundesia që ka të pafajshëm në ato pushkatime dhe likuidime por jo të gjithë!
  Sa për ilustrim Martin Camaj ka qenë i martuar dhe ka jetuar me një serbe!
Shkrimtar i madh ( Poet) sa të duash!
 Nuk kanë qenë të gjithë të burgosurit dhe të ekzekutuarit viktima të pushtetit: ka pas nga ata që e kanë merituar që çke me të bile!

----------


## Jack Watson

> Sa për ilustrim Martin Camaj ka qenë i martuar dhe ka jetuar me një serbe!


E c'do me thene me kete?

Psh ish ministri i mbrojtjes i Kosoves A. Krasniqi me ca ishite martu? Ma thuj edhe emrin e grus mundsisht.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> E c'do me thene me kete?
> 
> Psh ish ministri i mbrojtjes i Kosoves A. Krasniqi me ca ishite martu? Ma thuj edhe emrin e grus mundsisht.


Me një serbe dhe jo që ka qenë me serbe i martuar por ai A. krasniqi edhe ka luftuar në anën e serbëve në luftën kroato-serbe dhe është shkëmbyer si rob lufte; serbët e kanë kërkuar Krasniqin në këmbim të një kroati!
 martin Camaj është diçka tjetër; ai është poet i madh por në fakt e ceka atë gjë vetëm sa për të ilustruar që në kohën e luftës së ftohtë ka qenë shumë vështirë të besohet që, një njeri që bashkëjeton me armikun tëndë të jet miku ytë!
 Ai A. Krasniqi ka qenë i ashtuqujturi minister i Mbrojtjes i qeveris së Bukoshit të cilët deshen të provokojn në Shqiperi Vlla-vrasjen në vitin 1998!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*HISTORIA / Pushkatimet pa gjyq të nëntorit 1944*

Shekulli Online | 16/11/2009 | Lajm i fundit | 

Sipas të dhënave të mbledhura nga Tomor Aliko, janë 28 pedagogë të pushkatuar gjatë viteve të para të çlirimit. Numri i këtyre intelektualëve që janë burgosur është 65, ndërsa 7 prej tyre kanë vdekur në burg. Ky nuk është numri real i pedagogëve të vrarë e burgosur, pasi ky është vetëm vëllimi i parë i librit të shkruar nga Aliko "Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar". Mes të burgosurve për motive politike përmendim shkrimtarë të njohur si Mustafa Greblleshi, gazetari dhe shkrimtari Nebil Çika, Martin Camaj, Mitrush Kuteli, Astrit Delvina, Petro Marko, Pjetër Arbnori, Visar Zhiti....


*Monumenti*

Në selinë e të përndjekurve politikë, përballë Parlamentit është ngritur një monument që i kushtohet terrorit komunist të Tiranës, terror i cili filloi me dëshmorët e parë të 30 tetorit deri më 16 nëntorit 1944. Nebil Çika, një nga gazetarët më të spikatur në vitet '20-'30, i cili shkruante në të përjavshmen "Arbënia" (1929) e në revistën "Minerva" është një prej 37 personave që u ekzekutuan në prag të çlirimit të kryeqytetit. Njëkohësisht dy djemtë e familjes së njohur gjirokastrite Kokalari, Muntazi dhe Vesimi, vëllezërit e Musine Kokalarit u pushkatuan pa gjyq. Bashkë me ta ishte dhe Syrja Kokalari, kushëriri i parë i tyre. Bodrumet e hotel "Bristolit" u kthyen në varrin masiv ku dergjeshin ata që quhen dëshmorët e parë në luftën kundër komunizmit. U pushkatuan pa kurrfarë gjyqi dhe pa ditur pse po ekzekutoheshin. Po ato ditë janë pushkatuar dhe intelektualët Ali Panariti, Anton Fekeçi, Jakup Deliallisi, Akil Sakiqi, Lluka Xhumari e ushtarakët Boris Beleski, Nazmi Uruçi, Hamit Greblleshi, Abdulla Saraçi, Sybi Topalli, Muharrem Liku, Rakip Kalenja etj. Muntazi dhe Vesim Kokalari, dy njerëz të arsimuar dhe njohës të shumë gjuhëve të huaja themeluan shtypshkronjën "Mesagjerinë shqiptare", ku u botuan kryeveprat botërore si dhe libri i parë i Musine Kokalarit, gruas që vuajti burgjeve e që vdiq në internim. Pika e përbashkët e këtyre intelektualëve të pushkatuar pa gjyq ishte vetëm një; ata ishin antikomunistë.


*Gruaja
*
Historitë e pedagogeve të pushkatuara janë të trishtuara. Sabiha Kasimati është njëra prej grave të pushkatuara në Institutin e Natyrës në Tiranë. Ky institucion kishte të mbledhur asokohe, elitën intelektuale, shkencore. Aty punonin gjuhëtarët Prof. Aleksandër Xhuvani, Eqerem Çabej, Selman Riza, Kostaq Cipo, Mahir Domi, fizikanët e matematikanët si Prof. Selaudin Toto, që ishte njëkohësisht deputet i Kuvendit popullor dhe kryetar i Institutit, Kristaq Piliken, Qazim Turdiun, Sotir Kuneshken, botanistët: Kolë Papariston, Ilia Mitrushin; zoologët: Sabiha Kasimati, Islam Zeko... Dr. Sabiha Kasimati ishte emëruar shefe e sektorit të zoologjisë, por ajo vet u mor vetëm me ihtiologji. Atë fushë ajo e kishte hulumtuar që nga koha e studimeve universitare, ndaj kur ajo u bë shefe hulumtoi, gjurmoi, studioi gjithë faunën ihtiologjike detare dhe liqenore të ujërave territoriale shqiptare. Gjatë dhjetë viteve kërkimesh, ajo arriti të evidentonte të gjithë faunën ujore shqiptare, bëri klasifikimin në taksonominë ihtiologjike në klasa, gjini, lloje, e nënlloje peshqish, përcaktoi zonat e përhapjeve të llojeve më të rëndësishme të peshqve, ciklet biologjike të tyre, duke përgatitur monografinë voluminoze «Peshqit e Shqipërisë» të cilën s'mundi ta botojë. Dalja hapur para disa vitesh ku Sabihaja akuzoi Enver Hoxhën, diktator nuk ishte harruar lehtë. Ajo arrestohet më 22 shkurt 1951, midis 81 intelektualëve antikomuniste për hedhjen e bombës në ambasadën sovjetike dhe pa gjyq, katër ditë më vonë, pushkatohet. Ajo është e vetmja grua mes 22 të dënuarve me pushkatim për këtë akuzë.


*Familja e madhe*

Në mes të 65 pedagogëve të burgosur janë edhe 8 burra nga familja Ndreu. Familja Ndreu nga fshati Sllovë i Dibrës është një ndër ato familje që u persekutuan rrënjësisht në epokën komuniste. 8 nga burrat e kësaj familjeje u burgosën me akuzën si "antikomunistë", ndërsa familjet e tyre u internuan. Shumica e tyre kishin mbaruar Normalen e Elbasanit, "Harry Fultz" dhe një pjesë vazhduan studimet jashtë shtetit, në Francë e Itali. Në mes të emrave të pedagogëve të vrarë është dhe Avzi Nela i cili ishte kundërshtar i hapur i regjimit dhe nuk rreshti së foluri kundra Hoxhës deri në vitin 1988 kur vdiq. Herën e parë ai arrestohet në vitin 1967 sepse kundërshtoi publikisht regjimin para publikut. Ai arrestohet përsëri dhe dënohet me varje më 10 gusht 1988. Poeti kuksian sot e kësaj dite kujtohet në vendin e tij, ndërsa të moshuarit drithërohen nga historia e dënimit të poetit. Para se të varej publikisht Havzi Nela për 5 ditë dhe 5 net nuk vuri as ujë as bukë në gojë, ndërsa terrori u shtua në qytet pas ekzekutimit publik. Secili prej tyre mban një histori, të cilat kur i lexon pas kaq vitesh duken si të pamundura, por vetëm vitet e para të çlirimit 65 pedagogë u burgosën dhe 28 të tjerë u dënuan me vdekje. Pas tyre janë po kaq familje të cilat kanë vuajtur në kurriz peshën e rëndë të internimit. Nga studimet në universitetet evropiane përfundonin në punimin e tokës dhe çarjes së maleve tejpërtej.

*pedagoget e denuar*

*Syrja Kokalari*
lindi në Gjirokastër më 1903, ndërsa studimet e larta i kreu në Itali. Më 12 nëntor 1944 u pushkatua pa gjyq.

*Salim Kokalari*
lindi më 1896 po në Gjirokastër. Emigron në SHBA më 1916 po më pas kthehet duke punuar si pedagog në Liceun e Gjirokastrës. Dënohet me pushkatim më 10 tetor 1947.

*Selaudin Toto*
lindi në Tiranë më 1919. Keu studimet e larta për matematikë-fizikë në Universitetin e Torinos, ndërsa themelon Institutin e Shkencave. Deputet i legjislacionit të parë të deputetëve, dënohet me pushkatim më 10 tetor 1947.

*Namik Hadëri*
lindur në Delvinë më 1912. Pasi kryen shkollën "Harry Fultz" në Tiranë punoi si arsimtar. Arrestohet më 22 korrik 1947 me akuzën "agjent amerikan" Më 27 korrik po të atij viti pushkatohet.

*KOSTANDIN KOTE*
Lindur në Përmet 1896. Kryen studimet e larta për shkenca politike-ekonomike e në Romë. Pjesëmarrës në Kongresin e Lushnjës më 1920. Në 1942 ka qenë gjashtë muaj ministër i Ekonomisë. Dënohet me pushkatim, 14 prill 1945.

*JAVER HURSHITI*
Lindur në Kaukaz më 1880. Kryen studimet e larta në shkenca politike-administrative në Stamboll. Kryetar i forcave të Gjirokastrës në luftën e Vlorës më 1920. Deputet i Gjirokastrës më 1925. Dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim, më 14 prill 1945.

*SAMI SULSTAROVA*
Lindur në Pogradec më 1906. . Në vitin 1929 ishte profesor i vizatimit teknik. Si zotërues i gjuhës angleze punon tek UNRRA. Arrestohet natën e Vitit të Ri 1946 nga Sigurimi i Shtetit dhe zhduket pa iu ditur as varri. Samiu kishte lidhje me grupin "Bashkimi Demokrat".

*NDREK KODHELI*
Lindur më 1909 në Shkodër. Arrestohet në nëntor 1944 dhe dënohet me 7 vjet burg. Më 1946 pritej që një delegacion i Parlamentit anglez të vizitonte burgjet. Ndrekën e nisin për në burgun e Burrelit dhe e pushkatojnë gjatë rrugës.

*LONI ADHAMI*
Lindur më 1908 në Progër të Devollit. Që prej vitit 1929 deri më 1939 ka qenë sekretar në ambasadën amerikane në Tiranë. Si pasojë e trajtimit barbar në hetuesi jep shpirt në qershor 1947.

*NIKO LEZO*
Lindur në Delvinë 1891. Diplomohet në Universitetin e Tuluzës, Francë për shkencat e natyrës. Krijoi të parin laborator kimik në Shqipëri. Deputet i Delvinës 1923-1924. Pushkatohet më 1951, akuza "Bomba në ambasadën sovjetike".


*KAMBER KAZAZI*
Lindur më 1912 në Elbasan. Kryen shkollën teknike amerikane "Harry Fultz". Arrestohet në vitin 1947 si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve. Akuzohet si agjent amerikan dhe dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim.

*KOSTAQ STEFA*
Lindur në Berat 1904. Kryen studimet e larta në Institutin e Magjistraturës në Francë për shkenca shoqërore. Arrestohet më 8 shtator 1947. Akuza; "spiun i amerikanëve". Më 3 mars 1947 pushkatohet.

*BEQIR ÇELA*
Lindur më Durrës 1918. Akuzohet si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve. Torturohet gjatë hetuesisë deri më humbje të ndjenjave. Me proces të montuar dënohet me vdekje, pushkatim 10 tetor 1947.

*TEFIK DELIALLISI*
Lindur në Shijak më 1917. Pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve të vitit 1947. Arrestohet në vitin 1946 dhe pushkatohet më 10 tetor 1947.

*EDIP TERSHANA*
Lindur në Dibër të Madhe, 1907. U arrestua më 1947 me akuzën "armik i popullit". U dënua me vdekje, pushkatim. Ai ishte kundër bashkëpunimit me Partinë Komuniste jugosllave.

*LORENC RASHA*
Lindur në Shkodër më 1900. Kreu shkollën françeskane në Shkodër, kurse studimet e larta në Austri. Më 12 nëntor 1944 me urdhër të Mehmet Shehut, pushkatohet.

*BEGO GJONZENELI*
Lindur në Vlorë më 1911. Diplomohet në Universitetin e Romës për histori e filozofi. Arrestohet më 1945 dhe dënohet me 25 vjet burg për veprimtari antikomuniste. Në 1950 pushkatohet.

*NAMIK LESKO*
Lindur në Delvinë më 1918. Regjimi i egër komunist vrau dhe vëllain e mbetur Namikun, duke e pushkatuar në dhjetor 1945.


*Të vdekur në burg*


*GJERGJ KOKOSHI*
Lindur në Shkodër më 1904. Laureuar në letërsi në Universitetin e Parisit. Dënohet me 30 vjet burgim dhe vdes në burgun e Burrelit më 1960.

*XHEVAT KORÇA*
Lindur në Korçë 1892. Kryen dy fakultete, atë të jurisprudencës dhe pedagogjisë. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 si armik i popullit dhe dënohet me burg të përjetshëm. Si shenjë proteste për keqtrajtimin në burgun e Burrelit shpall grevën e urisë derisa i dha fund jetës mbas 12 vitesh burg.

*MIRASH IVANAJ*
Lindur në Shkodër 1886. Mbaruar në Itali për shkenca politike-ekonomike. Ministër i Arsimit. Me pushtimin e Italisë më 1939 emigron. Arrestohet 1947 dhe dënohet 7 vjet burg. Një javë para se të lirohej vdes në infermierinë e burgut të Tiranës.

*SHASIVAR ISLAMI*
Lindur në Libohovë më 1913. Kreu pedagogjiken dhe të lartën në Itali. Arrestohet në vitin 1945 si pjesëmarrës në organizatën e "Bashkimit Demokrat". Dënohet me 15 vjet burg, vdes si pasojë e vuajtjeve.

*HIQMET RROSHI*
Lindur në Libohovë më 1980. Mbaroi studimet pedagogjike në Stamboll. Arrestohet në janar 1945 dhe lirohet për mungesë fajësie. Arrestohet përsëri në vitin 1948 dhe mbas 5 muajsh në hetuesi ndërroi jetë.

*SULEJMAN LLESHI*
Lindur në Tiranë 1914. Kryen studimet e larta për letërsi në Itali. Pjesëmarrës në mbledhjen e Mukjes. Arrestohet në vitin 1946. E dërgojnë në Pejë ku burgoset nga UDB Jugosllave. Në qershor 1946 futen Çetnikët në burgun e Pejës dhe masakrojnë, duke e therur me thikë së bashku me patriotin dhe nacionalistin, Klement Curri (nip i Bajram Currit).


*Të burgosur*

Mihal Zallari
Foto Bala
Musa Dizdari
Mustafa Grablleshi
Xhavit Mehilli
Sami Repishti
Tahir Hoxha
Arshi Pipa
Kasem Malaj
Beqir Haçi
Riza Shtylla
Hasan Rami
Petro Marko
Pjetër Arbnori
Fiqiri Llagami
Reshat Asllani
Gjergj Komnino
Shaqir Trimi
Halit Selfo
Akile Tasi
Pjetër Gjini
Agim Musta
Hekuran Zhiti
Visar Zhiti
Uran Kalakula
Mustafa Cara
Beqir Ajazi
Llazar Papapostoli
Osman Bishqemi
Tanush Kaso
Astrit Delvina
Xhemal Alimehmeti
Koço Llukani
Xhemal Belegu
Abdurahman Kreshpa
Osman Visha
Argjend Goci
Haxhi Goci
Beqir Xhepa
Xhevat Bujari
Martin Camaj
Mitrush Kuteli
Maksen Bundo
Pirro Kuqi
Luan Myftiu
Gaqo Peçi
Sali Doko
Baftjar Ndreu
Xheladin Ndreu
Selman Ndreu
Lazem Ndreu
Rexhep Ndreu
Irfan Ndreu
Rizahi Ndreu
Halit Ndreu
Sherif Merdani
Leonard Prifti
Veniamin Dashi


*Muntaz Kokalari*
Lindi në Gjirokastër më 1896, ndërsa studimet pedagogjike i kreu në Turqi. Si pjesëmarrës në revolucionin e qershorit u burgos 4 vjet nga regjimi i asaj kohe. Themeluesi i "Mesagjerisë shqiptare". Pushkatohet pa gjyq më
12 nëntor 1944.

*Vesim Kokalari*
Lindi në Gjirokastër më 1898. Në vitin 1932 ishte pjesëmarrës në lëvizjen e Vlorës, ku dënohet 10 vjet burg. Në vitin 1943 themeloi shtëpinë botuese ku botoi disa kryevepra botërore. Vesimi u pushkatua më 12 nëntor 1944 pa gjyq.

*MUSINE KOKALARI*
Lindur në Gjirokastër më 1917. Kryen studimet e larta për gjuhë letërsi në Romë. Arrestohet në nëntor 1944, por lirohet. Më 1945 arrestohet si kryetare e grupit Social Demokrat, Dënohet 20 vjet dhe vdes në internim

*Sabiha Kasimati*
Lindur në Ankara të Turqisë më 1912. Akuzoi Enver Hoxhën publikisht si diktator e më pas në 1951 me grupin e hedhjes së bombës në ambasadën sovjetike, ajo u dënua me pushkatim si bashkëpunëtore.

*Lef Nosi*
Lindi në Elbasan më 1891. Pasi kryen studimet e larta në filozofi e letërsi ai bëhet botues dhe drejtor i revistës politiko-letrare "Tomorri". Arrestohet në vitin 1945 dhe dënohet me pushkatim.


*Kol Tromara*
Lindur në Devoll më 1887. Më 1907 është sekretar i shoqërisë "Besa-Besa" në Boston dhe më 1915 sekretar i "Vatrës". Më 1924 ai është anëtar i Asamblesë Kushtetuese. Më 14 prill 1945 dënohet me pushkatim.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kujtohen intelektualët e pushkatuar në nëntor '44*

Shekulli Online | 16/11/2009 | Lajm i fundit |

TIRANË - Ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë Xhon Uidhers ka marrë pjesë në ceremoninë përkujtimore të 28 intelektualëve të pushkatuar pa gjyq në 1944. Në 65 vjetorin e kësaj masakre për liri e ideal, ambasadori amerikan iu bëri thirrje shqiptarëve që të mbrojnë fjalën e lirë.


"Beteja për të cilën ato u përballën në vitet 1940 është e njëjta betejë që vazhdon edhe sot. Duhet të jemi të vendosur që sa herë që shohim censurë nga ana e qeverisë duhet ta kundërshtojmë. Sa herë shohim të kanoset shtypi duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë. Sa herë shohim një grup të shoqërisë të cilët shmangin zbatimin e ligjit kundër vetes duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë. Sa herë shohim dhunë, një përpjekje për të fshirë shkëmbimin e lirë të ideve duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë".


Sipas Uidhers, kjo duhet të ndodhë jo vetëm si kujtim për ata që dhanë jetën, por për ti bërë të pavdekshme idealet.


Ambasadori John Uithers II eshte edhe vetë djali i një Lejtnanti (Dr.John Withers) i cili gjate luftes se dyte boterore, u be vecanerisht i njohur per shpetimin dhe rehabilitimin e dy hebrejve.

Ceremonia e sotme në kujtim të intelektualëve të pushkatuar nga diktatura komuniste u organizua nga Shoqata e të Persekutuarve dhe morën pjesë edhe personalitete të vendit. Ndërkohë Presidenti Bamir Topi iu dha titullin e lartë 'Nderi Kombit'.

----------


## alem_de

> *Kujtohen intelektualët e pushkatuar në nëntor '44*
> 
> Shekulli Online | 16/11/2009 | Lajm i fundit |
> 
> TIRANË - Ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë Xhon Uidhers ka marrë pjesë në ceremoninë përkujtimore të 28 intelektualëve të pushkatuar pa gjyq në 1944. Në 65 vjetorin e kësaj masakre për liri e ideal, ambasadori amerikan iu bëri thirrje shqiptarëve që të mbrojnë fjalën e lirë.
> 
> 
> "Beteja për të cilën ato u përballën në vitet 1940 është e njëjta betejë që vazhdon edhe sot. Duhet të jemi të vendosur që sa herë që shohim censurë nga ana e qeverisë duhet ta kundërshtojmë. Sa herë shohim të kanoset shtypi duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë. Sa herë shohim një grup të shoqërisë të cilët shmangin zbatimin e ligjit kundër vetes duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë. Sa herë shohim dhunë, një përpjekje për të fshirë shkëmbimin e lirë të ideve duhet ta kundërshtojmë atë".
> 
> ...


I/e nderuae Xhuxhmaku per keto shkrime te falenderoj perzemersishte,megjithse kam pas dike qe me ka treguar shume per histori te tilla vuajtjesh.Respakt.

----------


## skampin

I paharruar kujtimi per pederastin enver hoxha

----------


## Preng Sherri

[QUOTE=Xhuxhumaku;2486417][B]HISTORIA / 


> Pushkatimet pa gjyq të nëntorit 1944[/


B]

Pushkatime të tilla kishte kudo në Europ, jo vetëm në ato vende të lindjes ku erdhën në pushtet komunistët por edhe në vendet perendimore. Për Pushkatime të tilla, pa gjyq, Franca printe e para!

Shekulli Online | 16/11/2009 | Lajm i fundit | 




> Sipas të dhënave të mbledhura nga Tomor Aliko, janë 28 pedagogë të pushkatuar gjatë viteve të para të çlirimit. Numri i këtyre intelektualëve që janë burgosur është 65, ndërsa 7 prej tyre kanë vdekur në burg. Ky nuk është numri real i pedagogëve të vrarë e burgosur, pasi ky është vetëm vëllimi i parë i librit të shkruar nga Aliko "Genocidi mbi elitën intelektuale të kombit shqiptar".



 Të qenit intelektual nuk i përjashton automatkisht nga mos të qenit kolaboracionist! Pushtuesit në radhë të parë kolaboracionistët i kërkojn nga radhët e atyre që kanë një ndikim tek rrethi ku jetojn kështu që Italia fashiste kishte instaluar drejtor e arsimtar shkollash sikurse edhe gazetar për të ngritur famen e madhe të " Duqes dhe të fashizmit".
 Po marr një shembull nga memorja e freskët dhe nga Kosova e viteve të fundit! Nga ata që ishin " Intelektual dhe të cilët i shërbenin haptas Rexhimeve serbe ishin: " Akademik Hajredin Hoxha, shkrimtar Sinan Hasani, akademik Syrja Pupovci, Dr. Halit Ternavci, prof dr. Gani Jashari, jurist Rrahman Morina, prof. dr. Ismet Salihu e shumë tjerë me titull " Prof" e " dr".
 Tashti, mos e bë zo sikur këta të bënin këto gjëra gjatë viteve të Luftës dhe pas saj t'i pushkatonim dhe ti burgosnim: a thua pas nja 40 vitesh kur do të ndërronte regjimi, ata që do t'i dënonin do t'i quajnë " kriminel" ndërsa " kolaboracionistët- intelektual dhe anti komunist!
Tashti se çfarë ishin akademikët që përmenda më lartë vlersone vet!
Kjo po më kujton atë barcoleten e njohur për Cena bej Kryeziun: që e bënë atdhetar sepse paska qenë kunra komunistëve në Shqipëri - ani pse ishte anëtar i partis radikale serbe të Nikolla pashiqit kjo kurrgjo: me rëndësi që ka ra viktim e komunistëve pa çka se ka qenë këlysh i Krajlëve të serbis!




> Mes të burgosurve për motive politike përmendim shkrimtarë të njohur si Mustafa Greblleshi, gazetari dhe shkrimtari Nebil Çika, Martin Camaj, Mitrush Kuteli, Astrit Delvina, Petro Marko, Pjetër Arbnori, Visar Zhiti....


 Këta nuk janë që të gjithë të burgosur të viteve të pas luftës por kush më herët e kush më vonë!
Tashti, si shkrimtar s'do të thotë që s'kanë bë thyerje të ligjeve të kohës!
Shembulli më i mirë ish Kryetari i Shkrimtarëve të Shqiperisë ZYHDI MORAVA që me disa Kilogram Drogë u zu nga doganieret Italian; po ta kishte futur Enveri n'burg do të derdhej lot krokodili për të!
martin Camaj ishte i martuar me Zoren një serbe dhe me të jetonte në Gjermani; si poet e shkrimtasr ishte i mirë: si Njeri i diskutueshëm!

*Monumenti*




> Në selinë e të përndjekurve politikë, përballë Parlamentit është ngritur një monument që i kushtohet terrorit komunist të Tiranës, terror i cili filloi me dëshmorët e parë të 30 tetorit deri më 16 nëntorit 1944.


 Këta s'mund ti quan asnjeri i llogjikshëm si dëshmorët e parë ngaqë ata ranë në vitin 1939-t dhe atë me 7 prill.




> Nebil Çika, një nga gazetarët më të spikatur në vitet '20-'30, i cili shkruante në të përjavshmen "Arbënia" (1929) e në revistën "Minerva" është një prej 37 personave që u ekzekutuan në prag të çlirimit të kryeqytetit


. 

S'na sollët një artikull nga ay për ta lexuar të shkruar në ato vite? Të shohim në e ngriste Zogun apo shkruante për  Zinë e Bukës që mbretronte në Shqipëri, në shkruante për vegjelinë apo për motrat e Zogut!
 Migjeni shkruante me pseudonim dhe e dini mirë se çfarë shkruante ay!





> Njëkohësisht dy djemtë e familjes së njohur gjirokastrite Kokalari, Muntazi dhe Vesimi, vëllezërit e Musine Kokalarit u pushkatuan pa gjyq. Bashkë me ta ishte dhe Syrja Kokalari, kushëriri i parë i tyre.


 Delet  që ndahen nga Kopeja i han Ujku!





> Bodrumet e hotel "Bristolit" u kthyen në varrin masiv ku dergjeshin ata që quhen dëshmorët e parë në luftën kundër komunizmit. U pushkatuan pa kurrfarë gjyqi dhe pa ditur pse po ekzekutoheshin. Po ato ditë janë pushkatuar dhe intelektualët Ali Panariti, Anton Fekeçi, Jakup Deliallisi, Akil Sakiqi, Lluka Xhumari e ushtarakët Boris Beleski, Nazmi Uruçi, Hamit Greblleshi, Abdulla Saraçi, Sybi Topalli, Muharrem Liku, Rakip Kalenja etj


.
 Është harruar edhe Lluka rankoviq!
 E pash që në TVSH-ë një ditë e vajtonin; deri sa ata e qanin në TVSH-ë unë i beja vetës pyetjen; pse mbiemri i tij korrespodon me mbiemrin e njërit nga sadistet më të madh të shqiptarëve të Kosovës ish shefit të UDB-es Jugosllave Aleksandër rankoviqit!





> Muntazi dhe Vesim Kokalari, dy njerëz të arsimuar dhe njohës të shumë gjuhëve të huaja themeluan shtypshkronjën "Mesagjerinë shqiptare", ku u botuan kryeveprat botërore si dhe libri i parë i Musine Kokalarit, gruas që vuajti burgjeve e që vdiq në internim. Pika e përbashkët e këtyre intelektualëve të pushkatuar pa gjyq ishte vetëm një; ata ishin antikomunistë.


 Ata ishin antikomunist por nuk na thotë PRo çka ishin dhe me kënd ishin?!


*Gruaja
*



> Historitë e pedagogeve të pushkatuara janë të trishtuara. Sabiha Kasimati është njëra prej grave të pushkatuara në Institutin e Natyrës në Tiranë. Ky institucion kishte të mbledhur asokohe, elitën intelektuale, shkencore. Aty punonin gjuhëtarët Prof. Aleksandër Xhuvani, Eqerem Çabej, Selman Riza, Kostaq Cipo, Mahir Domi, fizikanët e matematikanët si Prof. Selaudin Toto


,

 Këtu nuk kuptova në janë pushkatuar Prof Çabej, mahir Domi, Aleksandër Xhuvani e të tjerë ose nëse ka të tjerë aherë pse?




> që ishte njëkohësisht deputet i Kuvendit popullor dhe kryetar i Institutit, Kristaq Piliken, Qazim Turdiun


,
 Ky i fundit s'ka qenë gjë u bë i njohur më shumë nga rasti i të bijës me djalin e mehmet Shehut? para kësaj nuk e dimë se çfarë vuajti ky ose në u pushkatua ky?
  Tekstin tjetër të lartëcekur nuk po e komentoj ngaqë e gjithë përgjigja është këtu:
 Cena bej Kryeziu dhe gani beu ishin në partin radikale Serbe të pashiqit!
 Pra, as në " Xhemijet" s'bënin pjesë që ishte një parti po ashtu e formuar nga shqiptarët por e lejuar nga Krajli e që merrte pjesë në zgjedhjet për Parlamentin e  Krajl Serbie!
 Pra, sikur të mos kishte Luftë të dytë botërore- ata- do hanin e pinin e do t'ju qkokerdhojshin nanen shqiptarëve, siç ua shkokerdhuan bajram Currit e hasan prishtinës e të cilët i ndihmonin kaçaket që maleve e luftonin pushtetin e krajlit serbë!
 Por meqë pas Luftës së dytë Botërore Krajli i Serbis iku ndersa sherbetoret e tij Kryezinjtë u burgosen nga pushteti i ri ose u vranë dhe meqë ky pushtet i ri nuk paska qenë siç duhet tash për Inati të gjithë ata që kanë ra viktima ose janë demtuar duhet ti shpallim " hero të demokracis" në vend " sherbetor të Serbis dhe kundra komunizmit!
 Phuuuuuuuuuuu!
 Hiq s'po ma mbushin fort mendjen!
 Historia s'ja fut Njeri; ajo është e tillë çfarë ishte!

----------


## fegi

Shumica jon kon Hajna kriminela,por ajo koh ka shku tash mundohen mi bo heroi.
Nji fjale popullore Thot: "Kur Je Ngushte genje dhe gjdo faj hedhjov te parve apo ata qe kan vdeke"
Pushteti sodit spo di qame bo me krizen shkrujn genjeshtra ne shtype thuaja se enveri vete krejt ika bo kto.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Babain e pushkatuan para shtëpisë*

» Dërguar më: 17/11/2009 - 12:55


Ata qëndruan dy ditë me radhë në karrocën e akullores të familjes durrsake, më pas i bënë nga një arkë druri dhe i varrosën. Të paktën kishte fatin të kishte një varr, se ka të tjerë që nuk kanë as varr, - kështu shprehet Bahri Liku, djali i ushtarakut të ushtrisë së Mbretit Zog, Muharrem Liku, i cili u ekzekutua më 1 nëntor të vitit 1944 së bashku me komshiun e tij, Abdullah Saraçi. Këta ishin dy nga të 39 të ekzekutuarit e komunistëve, të cilët i vranë pa gjyq nga 28 tetori, me të hyrë në Tiranë deri më 16 nëntor, një ditë para çlirimit të kryeqytetit. Atëherë ka qenë nëntë vjeç dhe e mban mend natën kur erdhën partizanët në derën e shtëpisë për ta pyetur të atin për diçka që nuk kishte fare lidhje me ta. Derën e ka hapur gjyshja,  kujton Bahriu,  partizanët po kërkonin të bisedonin diçka me Muharremin dhe i ka lejuar të hyjnë brenda. Me të hyrë brenda, ata kanë filluar ta pyesnin babanë për gjithçka. Por, ai i ka ndërprerë duke i thënë se këtu nuk është sallë gjyqi, por është familje. Atëherë partizanët i kanë thënë të dalë pak jashtë pasi e kërkon Abdullah Saraçi, i cili ishte gjithashtu jashtë. Babai i ka pyetur nëse duhej të vishej civil apo ushtarak, por ata i janë përgjigjur se nuk ka rëndësi, - thotë i biri i Muharremit. Pasi i kanë konfiskuar një pistoletë dhe një pushkë, të cilat i mbante për shkak të detyrës, e marrin me vete përjashta. Ai dëshmon se nuk ka zgjatur shumë, por sapo është mbyllur dera e jashtme e shtëpisë janë dëgjuar breshëri automatiku. Askush nuk dyshoi në familje se ato krisma ishin për të zotin e shtëpisë. Banorë të lagjes i kanë pohuar familjes se viktimat ishin mbështjella me batanije, pastaj janë futur në karrocën e akullores, që u gjend aty krejt rastësisht. Babait tim i kanë prerë gishtin e unazës për ti marrë unazën prej floriri, - thotë Bahriu. Karroca u ruajt nga partizanë dhe askush nuk lejohej të afrohej. Ekzekutimi dhe mbajtja e viktimave për 48 orë në mes të rrugicës së Saraçëve, pranë Selvisë, ishte për të ndjellë terror në mesin e banorëve të Tiranës, në të cilën nuk kishte shumë ditë që kishin hyrë partizanët. Atëherë nëna ime ishte 31 vjeçe, kishte tre djem dhe në bark mbante fëmijët e katërt, një vajzë, - shprehet Bahriu, i cili shton më tej se, askujt nuk do tia fal vuajtjet e nënës sime, që e vetme dhe me atë fatkeqësi duhej të rriste katër fëmijët e saj. Kur e pyesim se cila ishte arsyeja e vrasjes së të atit, Bahriu ngre supet, sepse nuk e di dhe askush nuk i ka shpjeguar asnjëherë motivet e vrasjes së të atit, edhe pse familja e tij ka ndihmuar luftën, edhe pse në shtëpinë e tij kanë strehuar për tre muaj një partizan. Në ceremoninë e përkujtimit të 65-vjetorit të ekzekutimit të 39 intelektualëve, i pranishëm ishte dhe kryetari i Bashkisë, Edi Rama, që është njëkohësisht dhe kryetari i Partisë Socialiste. I pyetur se si është ndjerë dhe cili do të ishte mesazhi i tij për kryebashkiakun, Bahriu Liku thotë: Ai e ka vetë në dorë dhe të reflektojë, se më 17 nëntor do të jetë me ata (me partizanët). Sipas tij, pushtetarët lokalë të Tiranës nuk janë kujtuar aq sa duhet për ta. Bahri Liku kujton se vetëm njëherë, më 1995, ka pritur në shtëpi e tij, me rastin e 5 Majit Presidentin e Republikës dhe asgjë më shumë.

GSH.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Terrori i një kryeqyteti dhe vrasjet në hotel Bristol*

ÇELO HOXHA


Më 17 nëntor 1944, Tirana nuk u çlirua, siç është thënë deri tani, atë ditë përfundoi pushtimi i saj nga partizanët. Pushtimi nisi më 28 tetor, u shoqërua me terror kundër shqiptarëve të pafajshëm dhe zgjati 19 ditë. Vetëm në bodrumet e hotel Bristolit u pushkatuan më 12 nëntor 14 vetë.

Në librin Historia e Shqipërisë 1965, thuhet se beteja e Tiranës kishte karakterin e luftës së vërtetë, sipas normave të luftimeve midis dy ushtrive të rregullta, por dëshmitarët okularë dhe faktet flasin ndryshe.

Partizanët shkonin shtëpi më shtëpi dhe i merrnin të piketuarit për një sqarim në komandë ose i vrisnin në shtëpitë e tyre, siç vranë Muharrem Lleshin, tiranasin që nuk ndërroi veshjen tradicionale: qeleshen, xhamadanin, xhymlekun, brezin dhe brekushet.

Unë kam qenë me nënën në oborr, mbaja kandilin sepse ishte natë, - tregon i biri, Njazi Lleshi, asokohe 10 vjeç. Dil, o Rremë, se kemi një punë, - i thanë (partizanët). Familja e varrosi në oborr. Mbas dy ditësh (partizanët) vijnë përsëri dhe na thonë: Ngrijeni prej këtu kriminelin. Më 17 nëntor, kur mbaroi lufta, e çuam te Varri i Bamit, - tregon duke qarë me ngashërim 75-vjeçari, të cilit iu vranë edhe dy vëllezër në Kosovë, Sulejman dhe Islam Lleshin. Një vrasje e tillë sflet për përballje ushtrish në betejë, siç thotë teksti i përgatitur nga Instituti i Historisë dhe Gjuhësisë në Universitetin e Tiranës.

Por, ky nuk ishte as rast i izoluar. Edhe Muharrem Likun në shtëpi e morën dhe pranë saj e vranë. Dali Ndreu, gjeneral i forcave partizane, i dërgoi lajm vëllait të Muharremit, Halil Likut, të fshihte njerëzit e vet. Muharremi nuk u largua. Si kam lyer duart me gjak - tha,  tregon i biri, Bahri Liku.

Bashkë me Muharremin vranë edhe Abdulla Saraçin, pasi i nxorën nga shtëpitë në mesnatë për një fjalë në komandë. Trupat e tyre i hodhën mbi një triçikël akulloreje dhe aty i lanë dy ditë, të ruajtur nga një patrullë partizane. Babait i prenë gishtin për ti marrë unazën, - thotë zoti Liku; këtë ia kanë treguar pas rrëzimit të regjimit komunist.

Të gjithë thuajse kështu u vranë: duke i marrë natën nga shtëpia, sipas një liste të hartuar nga komanda partizane.

Lluka Xhumari, i cili u vra në hotel Bristol, ishte biznesmen. Pasi e morën partizanët dhe prej tij svinte asnjë lajm, e shoqja shkoi të pyeste për fatin e burrit te Spiro Mosiu, me të cilin kishin njohje dhe ai, siç tregon i biri, Jani Xhumari, iu përgjigj: Lluka nuk është në listat që kemi për të pushkatuar. Fati i Llukës dhe i viktimave të tjera të Bristolit u mor vesh një muaj e gjysmë më vonë, kur kutërbimi i trupave të tyre të dekompozuar u përhap në qytet.

Ekzistenca e listave konfirmohet edhe nga burime të tjera. Kur unë kam biseduar me Enverin, ai më ka këshilluar se kur të hynim në qytet, të spastronim elementët e rrezikshëm. Prandaj, kur hyra në Tiranë, kërkova një listë nga organizata për këta elementë, - thotë Kristo Themelko, i cituar në dy libra, Tirana e përgjakur dhe Politika antikombëtare e Enver Hoxhës.

Ajo që ndodhte në Tiranë, është përshkruar si terrorizëm edhe nga figura të larta të PKSH-së. Sejfulla Malëshova i thotë, i alarmuar, Enver Hoxhës - episod i përmendur te vepra Titistëte diktatorit - se në Tiranë bëhej shumë terror, po vriteshin shumë oficerë të penduar. Hoxha i përgjigjet: Në Tiranë vazhdon lufta e madhe për çlirimin e kryeqytetit. Kë quan terrori ti dhe për cilët oficerë më ankohesh?

Oficerët që vriteshin, nuk ishin të penduar, ata thjesht nuk ishin bashkuar me partizanët. Tre prej tyre kishin qenë shokë shkolle me Enver Hoxhën, në liceun e Korçës. Akil Sakiqi, Nazmi Uruçi dhe Fahri Dabulla u arrestuan në shtëpinë e të parit. Patrulla partizane që shkoi për ti arrestuar, i gjeti duke darkuar, ata i ftuan dhe të gjithë hëngrën së bashku. Pas darkës partizanët u larguan, por u rikthyen në mesnatë dhe i morën për një sqarim në komandë. Enver Hoxha i përmend në kujtimet e tij në mënyrë denigruese ish-liceistët e shkëlqyer. Për Nazmi Uruçin thotë, i cituar nga Bedri Alimehmeti, se u bë oficer e mbaroi keq. Sikur ai u vra nga rrufeja apo pësoi aksident.

Partizanët ishin krijesa të dehumanizuara. Subi Topullin, oficer karriere, e vranë dy komunistë që, sipas Alimehmetit, ai i njihte dhe në një moment të vështirë u kishte shpëtuar jetën. Ndërsa Doktor Rasha, mësues linguistike, ishte një njeri që bënte veç të mira. Pse e vratë doktorin, o çuna? Doktori binte ndihma dhe e donim të gjithë, i madh e i vogël, - u tha partizanëve i vetmi dëshmitar okular i ngjarjes, veç togës së pushkatimit, Muharrem Picalla.

Mes viktimave ishte edhe Nebil Çika, një gazetar shumë i njohur dhe, pa dyshim, i urryer nga komunistët. Vëllezërit e Musine Kokalarit, e cila, për shkak të gjurmëve që ka lënë me penën e saj, është më e njohur, Muntazi me Vesimin, patën gjithashtu një fund të tmerrshëm, në hotel Bristol, ndërsa vetë ajo përjetoi një tmerr që zgjati 39 vjet, deri kur mbylli sytë, e vetmuar, në internim në 1983.

Numri real i viktimave të nëntorit të frikshëm nuk dihet, por janë mbi 50. Në romanin Nëntori i një kryeqyteti të Kadaresë, ku rrëfimi përqendrohet te marrja e radiostacionit gjatë pushtimit të Tiranës nga partizanët, nuk ka ndonjë frymë lufte mes dy ushtrive të rregullta. Gjëra episodike, madje më shumë vend i kushtohet dilemës së njerëzve që nuk janë me komunistët, si shkrimtari Adrian Guma apo publicisti Nebil Kaçaj, kufoma e të cilit më vonë gjendet në një bodrum pa emër në roman (në historinë reale është bodrumi i hotel Bristolit, ku u vra edhe publicisti Nebil Çika).

Në shumë detaje tregohet përbërja e ushtrisë partizane, me njerëz injorantë si Mete Aliu që shfryn inatin, duke qëlluar me armë një radio dore, ngaqë nuk i pëlqejnë lajmet apo kur marrin radiostacionin, spikerja përshëndet përmes mikrofonit partizanët apo ngacmon një partizan të cilin e pëlqen duke i thënë, përmes radios, se e kërkon e fejuara në radiostacion. E banalitetet nuk dihet se ku do ta kishin fundin sikur të mos ndërhynte Enver Hoxha dhe ti kujtonte se këndej e tutje ne jemi shtet dhe se radiostacioni është zëri i shtetit dhe i popullit dhe jo një vend për të qeshur.

Edhe viktimat e tij i kanë lënë të shkruara mendimet e tyre për Enver Hoxhën. Muntaz Kokalari i dërgon një letër për Makbule Vrionin, mike e familjes, tri ditë para se të vritej, ku i shkruan: Jeta ime dhe e miqve të mi është në rrezik nga bashtua i Gjirokastrës, Enver Hoxha. Ai ka urdhëruar djajtë e kuq kundër nesh. Kjo kuptohet: thjesht për motive personale, se ne kemi qenë kundërshtarë të okupatorit nazifashist dhe kemi punuar për të mirën e përparimit të kombit. Siç e kemi biseduar edhe herë të tjera, fatkeqësi e kombit tonë dhe Shqipërisë së gjorë, që ka rënë në duart e një njeriu të përbindshëm, tinëzar, hakmarrës, inatçi, dinak, megaloman, egoist, që i do njerëzit nën vete, kumarxhi, gënjeshtar edhe kur qe jashtë për studime nuk dha asnjë provim, mbeti pas kabareve, kazinove etj. Fëlliqi botën me borxhe. Ne intelektualët gjirokastritë ia dimë të gjitha dhe sa i vlen lëkura, prandaj kërkon të na asgjësojë. Po kam besim se këtij batakçiu, bashkë me djajtë e kuq, shpejt ka për ti dalë boja. Shpresa e Muntaz Kokalarit ende sështë përmbushur. Ende nuk është shkruar e gjithë e vërteta.


16/11/2009

STANDART

----------


## darwin

> Shumica jon kon Hajna kriminela,por ajo koh ka shku tash mundohen mi bo heroi.
> Nji fjale popullore Thot: "Kur Je Ngushte genje dhe gjdo faj hedhjov te parve apo ata qe kan vdeke"
> Pushteti sodit spo di qame bo me krizen shkrujn genjeshtra ne shtype thuaja se enveri vete krejt ika bo kto.


A ishte terror komunist apo jo?

----------


## Albo

*Presidenti dekoron 37 intelektualët e ekzekutuar nga diktatura*

Laureta Rryçi

Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, dekoroi dje me Urdhrin “Nderi i Kombit” 37 intelektualët e Tiranës të vrarë nga diktatura komuniste 28 tetor – 16 nëntor 1944. Ky nderim i lartë nga kryetari i shtetit përkon me 65-së vjetorin e masakrës së terrorit komunist në Tiranë, i cili u mori jetën këtyre personave mendjendritur e të pafajshëm. Me këtë rast, në Presidencë u organizua një ceremoni solemne. Në ceremoni ishin prezent të gjithë familjarët e intelektualëve që u sakrifikuan për idealizmat e demokracisë.
Kryetari i shtetit u dorëzoi Urdhrin dhe dekretin e dekorimit familjarëve të intelektualëve të nderuar: Mes tyre janë emra si Akil Sakiqi, Nazmi Uruçi, Fahri Dabulla, Mumtaz Kokalari, Vesim Kokalari, Ismail Petrela, Muharrem Lleshi, Muharrem Liku etj. (Për më shumë, shih listën e plotë më poshtë).
Ky vlerësim dhe nderim i lartë i Presidentit të Republikës, Bamir Topi, u bë në shenjë respekti dhe përuljeje për grupin e intelektualëve të vrarë nga terrori komunist nga 28 tetori deri më 16 nëntor 1944 me motivacionin: “Të martirizuar nga terrori komunist për shkak të besimit në idetë demokratike perëndimore të zhvillimit të Shqipërisë pas Luftës II Botërore”. Bahri Liku, i ati i të cilit ka qenë një nga viktimat, shprehu mirënjohjen ndaj kreut të shtetit shqiptar për nderin e lartë, duke theksuar: “Në emër të familjarëve përshëndesim Presidentin e Republikës për këtë vlerësim kaq të madh që po u bëhet prindërve tanë. Edhe një herë shumë faleminderit zoti President”, - përfundoi fjalën e tij një nga familjarët që ishin të pranishëm në ceremoninë e djeshëm.
Vetëm pak ditë pa përfunduar çlirimi i vendit, drejtuesit e Partisë Komuniste urdhëruan ekzekutimin e dhjetëra intelektualëve të njohur shqiptarë, të cilët u akuzuan për bashkëpunëtorë të nazi-fashizmit.


I*ntelektualët e dekoruar*
Akil Sakiqi
Nazmi Uruçi
Fahri Dabulla
Mumtaz Kokalari
Vesim Kokalari
Ismail Petrela
Muharrem Lleshi
Muharrem Liku
Abdulla Saraçi
Jorgji Mema
Nebil Çika
Hamid Greblleshi
Subi Topulli
Kapllan Deliallisi
Jakup Deliallisi
Shefqet Deliallisi
Anton Fekeçi
Isuf Allamani
Boris Belevski
Minella Toçi
Selim Kelmendi
Selaudin Korça
Lluka Xhumari
Ali Panariti
Rakip Kalenja
Hasan Dine
Azis Blloshmi
Faik Shkupi
Mehmet Dada
Rifat Tërshana
Aleks Mavraqi
Selman Shtjefni
Petraq Pekmezi
Ndue Pali
Syrja Kokalari
Bajram Cuka
Lorenc Rasha

_Albania_

----------


## saura

> Shumica jon kon Hajna kriminela,por ajo koh ka shku tash mundohen mi bo heroi.
> Nji fjale popullore Thot: "Kur Je Ngushte genje dhe gjdo faj hedhjov te parve apo ata qe kan vdeke"
> Pushteti sodit spo di qame bo me krizen shkrujn genjeshtra ne shtype thuaja se enveri vete krejt ika bo kto.




Nga e din ti Fegi qe kan qene hajna ,ke ndonje dokument historik per ta vertetuar kete qe thua per ndonjerin prej tyre ?
Nuk besoj se e din se çfare ka ndodhur ne Shqiperi ,nga menyra si shkruan nuk me dukesh shume i ditur ....
shifni punet anej ka Kosova ma mire ,se e ndritet andej ju ,dhe ju ngeli me u marre me politiken shqiptare ...

Ps.Te dhjefsha Enverin ....

----------

